# Smackdown 9/7/2012



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Smackdown Non-Spoiler Preview- 

* Sin Cara and Rey Mysterio vs. The Miz and Cody Rhodes

* Zack Ryder vs. Daniel Bryan

* Randy Orton vs. Damien Sandow

* Epico and Primo vs. Titus O'Neil and Darren Young in a #1 contenders match

* Wade Barrett vs. Yoshi Tatsu

* David Otunga vs. Sheamus

*Also appearing are Dolph Ziggler, Vickie Guerrero, Booker T, Teddy Long, Alberto Del Rio, Ricardo Rodriguez and more.




Spoiler: WWE Smackdown/SMS/Superstars (WrestlingInc)



Thanks to WINC reader Terrence Link for sending in these results from tonight's SmackDown tapings in Mobile, IL:

*Dark Match:*

* Ted Dibiase defeated Dean Ambrose.

*WWE Saturday Morning Slam:*

* Santino Marella defeated Heath Slater.

* WWE Tag Team Champions Kofi Kingston & R-Truth defeated Epico and Primo.

* Zack Ryder defeated William Regal.

*WWE Superstars*

* U.S. Champion Antonio Cesaro defeated Justin Gabriel.

* WWE Divas Champion Layla defeated Natalya.


*WWE SMACKDOWN:*

* SmackDown opens with Alberto Del Rio and David Otunga coming out. Ricardo Rodriguez is trailing and he's in a neck brace. They want action taken against Sheamus for hitting Ricardo Rodriguez with a Brogue Kick on RAW. They want the kick banned in WWE. GM Booker T comes out and says he wants to put it in the hands of the fans. They vote that the kick should remain legal. Del Rio throws a fit and Booker has something planned for them later.

* Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara beat Cody Rhodes and The Miz when Cody accidentally hit Miz with a Disaster Kick.

* Comedy segment with Hornswoggle stomping on Daniel Bryan's foot before running away.

* Zack Ryder vs. Daniel Bryan is up next. They hugged before the bell. Bryan won with the No Lock but wouldn't break the hold so the referee reversed his decision. Bryan continued to lose his temper.

* Damien Sandow comes out and starts ripping on Randy Orton. Orton comes out and reveals that Booker T has put the two in a match.

* Randy Orton beat Damien Sandow by count out with Dolph Ziggler coming out for commentary. Sandow ended up rolling out of the ring and running away for the count out. Ziggler attacked and Orton brawled with him. Sandow ran back down and caught an RKO while Ziggler ran off.

* David Otunga storms into Booker T's office and still wants the Brogue Kick to be banned. Booker makes Otunga vs. Sheamus for tonight.

* Titus O'Neil and Darren Young beat Primo and Epico to become the new #1 contenders. WWE Tag Team Champions R-Truth and Kofi Kingston were on commentary.

** Backstage interview with Wade Barrett.

* Barrett came out to big heel heat and beat Yoshi Tatsu in a squash. Barrett cut a promo after the match.*

*Backstage, Teddy Long told Dolph Ziggler Booker T was making a bout between him and Randy Orton for Night of Champions.


* Sheamus beat David Otunga in the main event with Alberto Del Rio watching from ringside. Booker T came out before the end and banned the Brogue Kick. Sheamus argued with Del Rio and they mixed it up but he still got the win.

Barrett returns. :yes:yes






Spoiler: WWE Smackdown (Pro-WrestlingScoop)



Alberto Del Rio, Ricardo Rodriguez, and David Otunga were shown inside the general manager’s office. They came straight to the ring. Ricardo was wearing a neck brace. Del Rio spoke and received the “What?” treatment. They aired a montage of Brogue Kicks with the goal of having it banned. Booker T came out and asked the fans whether he should ban the kick. The fans were against it, so the kick is still legal.

1. *Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara defeated The Miz and Cody Rhodes*. Cody accidentally kicked The Miz. Rey followed up with a 619 for the win. A good back and forth match, and Jarrad noted that Sin Cara is amazing live.

Hornswoggle stomped on Daniel Bryan’s toe. There was a recap of the “Hug It Out” segment from Raw.

Otunga was shown with Booker T backstage threatening to press legal action.

2. *Zack Ryder defeated Daniel Bryan via reverse decision.* Bryan came out and tried to remain calm. He got upset when there was a Yes! chant during the match. He begged off Ryder’s attack and they hugged, which led to Bryan applying the No! Lock. Bryan won by submission, but he refused to release the hold so the referee reversed the decision. Bryan essentially lost to the Yes! chant.

Randy Orton was shown backstage. Damien Sandow came out and cut a promo discussing his actions in his match against Sheamus and ripping on social media. Sandow was interrupted by Orton, who entered to a huge pop. Orton informed him Booker T switched his original opponent with Sandow.

3. R*andy Orton beat Damien Sandow by countout*. Dolph Ziggler joined the commentary team. Sandow ran to the back after the middle rope DDT while Orton was coiled for the RKO, leading to the countout finish. Orton and Ziggler fought, Sandow came back to save Ziggler from an RKO and took one himself, allowing Dolph to escape.

Otunga continued to argue that the Brogue Kick should be banned. He brought X-rays. Booker booked a match between Otunga and Sheamus.

4. *The Prime Time Players defeated Primo and Epico (w/Rosa)* to become No. 1 contenders to the WWE Tag Titles. Kofi Kingston and R-Truth were on commentary. Yes, the Players are the No. 1 contenders for the one millionth time.

Teddy Long was shown backstage with Kaitlyn. Vickie and Dolph demanded to see Booker T. Teddy said he’d advise Booker T to make a match against Orton for Night of Champions.

Wade Barrett cut a heel promo backstage with Matt Striker interviewing him.

5. *Wade Barrett defeated Yoshi Tatsu.* Barrett entered to huge heat. There were also a lot of pro-Barrett fans. Barrett beat Yoshi with what appears to be a new finisher. Barrett cut another heel promo.

A video hyped Bret Hart as appearing on Raw next week in Montreal.

6. *Sheamus defeated David Otunga.* They changed the ring apron beforehand. Alberto came out to watch the match. Sheamus hit White Noise to set up the Brogue Kick. Booker came out and interrupted the match. He banned the Brogue Kick. Sheamus jaw jacked with Del Rio at ringside, then caught Otunga with the Irish Curse and finished him off with the Cloverleaf.

*Dark Main Event:*

1. Randy Orton defeated Alberto Del Rio in a No Holds Barred match. ADR uses the kendo stick. Orton got it and beat Del Rio with it. He clotheslined Del Rio twice, power slammed him, and performed the DDT off the middle rope. Orton went for the RKO, but Del Rio countered with a Backstabber. Orton came back with the RKO and got the win.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: *Spoilers* WWE SMS/Superstars/Smackdown*

William Regal losing to Ryder?

lol...


----------



## drew mcintyre (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: *Spoilers* WWE SMS/Superstars/Smackdown 9/7/2012*



> * Zack Ryder defeated William Regal.


loser beating legend !! what a fucking joke ..


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: *Spoilers* WWE SMS/Superstars/Smackdown 9/7/2012*

Why are you guys surprised/upset at Ryder pinning Regal? 

They've been treating the guy like shit for years.


----------



## NikkiSixx (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: *Spoilers* WWE SMS/Superstars/Smackdown 9/7/2012*

And really, I'd be very surprised to see ANY heels win on Saturday Morning Slam.


----------



## DCY (Jun 20, 2012)

*Re: *Spoilers* WWE SMS/Superstars/Smackdown 9/7/2012*



Vyed said:


> * Zack Ryder defeated William Regal.


Seriously? lol ... That I wouldn't have believed.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012/SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

Calm down. 

- Kayfabe win
- It was superstars 
- Ryder is young, he needs the win, Regal doesnt
- Regal probably willingly put him over
- Ryder sucks anyway.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012/SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

* SmackDown opens with Alberto Del Rio and David Otunga coming out. Ricardo Rodriguez is trailing and he's in a neck brace. They want action taken against Sheamus for hitting Ricardo Rodriguez with a Brogue Kick on RAW. They want the kick banned in WWE. GM Booker T comes out and says he wants to put it in the hands of the fans. They vote that the kick should remain legal. Del Rio throws a fit and Booker has something planned for them later.

* Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara beat Cody Rhodes and The Miz when Cody accidentally hit Miz with a Disaster Kick.



Read more: http://www.WrestlingInc.com/wi/news/2012/0904/555948/randy-orton/#ixzz25YYChC4U


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012/SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

I wonder what Sandow will do this week.


----------



## pushJTG (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012/SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

miz face turn coming soon???


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012/SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

Cody vs Miz at Night of Champions?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012/SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

Daniel back on smackdown to bring in the ratings. :bryan


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012/SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Warrior said:


> Cody vs Miz at Night of Champions?


Nah, more like Cody vs. Miz vs. Rey vs. Cara at NOC.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012/SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

That ref should be fired.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012/SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Warrior said:


> Cody vs Miz at Night of Champions?


It'll be a 4-way.

Updates anyway

Damien Sandow comes out and starts ripping on Randy Orton. Orton comes out and reveals that Booker T has put the two in a match.

Randy Orton beat Damien Sandow by count out with Dolph Ziggler coming out for commentary. Sandow ended up rolling out of the ring and running away for the count out. Ziggler attacked and Orton brawled with him. Sandow ran back down and caught an RKO while Ziggler ran off.

I don't like this, 3 straight losses. Why is somebody as great as Damien being used to further the Orton/Ziggler feud?

The segment between the two is a must watch though, Sandow would absolutely obliterate Orton on the mic.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012/SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It'll be a 4-way.
> 
> Updates anyway
> 
> ...


He needs a feud, but not sure where they could fit him right now. All the mid-card champions are heels, but Sandow seems to be heading into upper-midcard.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012/SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It'll be a 4-way.
> 
> Updates anyway
> 
> ...


They clearly rate him and they are giving him a massive rub by working with the two top smackdown faces in the last two weeks. Plus they made sure it is countout losses only to protect him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012/SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> It'll be a 4-way.
> 
> Updates anyway
> 
> ...


Ughh, seriously? I guess it's a good sign that he's working with main event workers already but do something else, stop making him look bad. I'm glad he's not getting pinned but these count out losses don't do anything, it's fine for the first time but let it go now.

Anyway, if this supposed 4 way people are talking about for the IC title happens and Sin Cara wins, I'll pick Sandow to take the belt from him because that's just too easy.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012/SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I don't like this, 3 straight losses. Why is somebody as great as Damien being used to further the Orton/Ziggler feud?
> 
> The segment between the two is a must watch though, Sandow would absolutely obliterate Orton on the mic.


3? This is his second loss. Both due to count out so it's not that bad. Sandow's clearly being protected, he's gone against two of the biggest stars in the WWE today, in Sheamus and Orton, and hasn't been pinned or submitted to either of them. He's still undefeated in that aspect.

Ziggler's the MITB winner, he needs more focus than Sandow at the moment (and I love Sandow) but he does.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012/SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I don't like this, 3 straight losses. Why is somebody as great as Damien being used to further the Orton/Ziggler feud?
> 
> The segment between the two is a must watch though, Sandow would absolutely obliterate Orton on the mic.


A match with Orton is a push for Sandow. 

Sandow fans are becoming as annoying as Bryan fans. SMDH.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012/SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

Just give the belts to the PTP already. Enough of this feud


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012/SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

Oh come on O'Neil and Young are number one contenders again? Why can't they make a good team number one contenders?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

I don't see why Sandow is working with the top guys. He has no place there and if anything he should be eating pins by them.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012/SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Nostalgia said:


> 3? This is his second loss. Both due to count out so it's not that bad. Sandow's clearly being protected, he's gone against two of the biggest stars in the WWE today, in Sheamus and Orton, and hasn't been pinned or submitted to either of them. He's still undefeated in that aspect.
> 
> Ziggler's the MITB winner, he needs more focus than Sandow at the moment (and I love Sandow) but he does.


He was talking about the tag match on Raw where Cody lost to Brodus. It still counts as a loss.

Ziggler doesn't need any focus UNLESS he's cashing in immediately, and even then, I don't understand why Sandow can't win if Ziggler's out there fighting Orton. Fucking distract him, make Orton get counted out, something.

I do think the fact that Sandow is already working with main eventers like Sheamus and Orton and.....not getting pinned, which is a feat in itself, it seems like, does essentially solidify his status as a future world champion. I just wish they would actually put him over, he doesn't even have to pin them, just have him be the one who wins by countout or something. I don't see why you have this guy face these main eventers and not win, it's counter productive.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Heavenly Invader said:


> I don't see why Sandow is working with the top guys. He has no place there and if anything he should be eating pins by them.


Because he's going to be the next top heel of Smackdown brand.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012/SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He was talking about the tag match on Raw where Cody lost to Brodus. It still counts as a loss.
> 
> Ziggler doesn't need any focus UNLESS he's cashing in immediately, and even then, I don't understand why Sandow can't win if Ziggler's out there fighting Orton. Fucking distract him, make Orton get counted out, something.
> 
> I do think the fact that Sandow is already working with main eventers like Sheamus and Orton and.....not getting pinned, which is a feat in itself, it seems like, does essentially solidify his status as a future world champion. *I just wish they would actually put him over*, he doesn't even have to pin them, just have him be the one who wins by countout or something. I don't see why you have this guy face these main eventers and not win, it's counter productive.


You need to learn what "putting over" actually means. Main eventers dont have to lose to a mid carder to accomplish that.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Heavenly Invader said:


> I don't see why Sandow is working with the top guys. He has no place there and if anything he should be eating pins by them.


Lol. The best thing in the WWE right now has no place working with the top guys? Ha. You're just butthurt that your boy D Bryan has reverted back to the midcard and is no longer working with those top guys, as predicted and rightfully so, and is still jobbing left, right and center.




Tyrion Lannister said:


> He was talking about the tag match on Raw where Cody lost to Brodus. It still counts as a loss.
> 
> Ziggler doesn't need any focus UNLESS he's cashing in immediately, and even then, I don't understand why Sandow can't win if Ziggler's out there fighting Orton. Fucking distract him, make Orton get counted out, something.
> 
> I do think the fact that Sandow is already working with main eventers like Sheamus and Orton and.....not getting pinned, which is a feat in itself, it seems like, does essentially solidify his status as a future world champion. I just wish they would actually put him over, he doesn't even have to pin them, just have him be the one who wins by countout or something. I don't see why you have this guy face these main eventers and not win, it's counter productive.


Ah, I forgot about that tag match loss. But Cody took the fall there and it was another forgettable, filler match that no one would care about the results a week later so it's understandable that I missed it.

I agree that Sandow should be getting the count out victories (because let's face it, he's not going to be pinning the likes of Sheamus and Orton this early) but WWE can never make heels look good these days with the exception of Punk and Del Rio. And Sheamus has always got to look strong, and Orton is just Orton, Vince loves him and will never stop pushing him...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

Babyface GM is Babyface


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

DP


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012/SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He was talking about the tag match on Raw where Cody lost to Brodus. It still counts as a loss.
> 
> Ziggler doesn't need any focus UNLESS he's cashing in immediately, and even then, I don't understand why Sandow can't win if Ziggler's out there fighting Orton. Fucking distract him, make Orton get counted out, something.
> 
> I do think the fact that Sandow is already working with main eventers like Sheamus and Orton and.....not getting pinned, which is a feat in itself, it seems like, does essentially solidify his status as a future world champion. I just wish they would actually put him over, he doesn't even have to pin them, just have him be the one who wins by countout or something. I don't see why you have this guy face these main eventers and not win, it's counter productive.


It is still a rub and maybe they want to make sure they push him right not shot him to the moon too soon. Though I do think it would have been better for Orton to chase of Ziggler when he came out as Sandow could then claim he outsmarted Viper and boat about how he beat Orton even if it is by countout


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

Wait, are you telling me Ryder has now won two straight matches on Raw and now one on SD? PRAISE GAWD!

Also I'd like to see the Regal vs Ryder match, how the fuck did that come about?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012/SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Vyed said:


> You need to learn what "putting over" actually means. Main eventers dont have to lose to a mid carder to accomplish that.


I didn't mean "put him over" in the sense of saying that working with Orton isn't a put over, because clearly it is, I meant putting him over, as in "going over", as in winning. 

Like I said, he doesn't even have to pin them. Why can't HE be the one to win by countout if they're doing these countout finishes? Orton doesn't lose anything by countout, in fact it furthers his feud with Ziggler since Ziggler would be the cause of him losing a match. This is how you build a stars heat, it's common sense booking. Same thing with how Del Rio should've cost Sheamus. If Sandow could say that he beat Sheamus and Randy Orton (doesn't matter how because he IS a heel and heels always make themselves look good even if they fluked their way into the win), the 2 top guys of SmackDown, it would build and build his heat, and the people would automatically buy into his heel character more.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

The PTP better win the titles this time...

Should've won em the first time they faced Kofi and Truth.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012/SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Anyway, if this supposed 4 way people are talking about for the IC title happens and Sin Cara wins, I'll pick Sandow to take the belt from him because that's just too easy.


I actually think Cody might win in to be honest, the way he's looked in this feud they have to give him _something_. Then when we do get the inevitable Mask vs. ______ match it can be Title and not hair, I don't wanna see a bald Cody Rhodes lol.

The ideal scenario is that Vince McMahon isn't an idiot, kept the Title on Christian, and put him in a Title feud with Sandow. Winning the IC Title at Summerslam would have been perfect, but hey, WWE thought it would be a better idea to give the Title to Miz (who is doing NOTHING with it) put Sandow in a feud with King Hippo, and keep Christian completely off tv.

:vince2



> 3? This is his second loss. Both due to count out so it's not that bad. Sandow's clearly being protected, he's gone against two of the biggest stars in the WWE today, in Sheamus and Orton, and hasn't been pinned or submitted to either of them. He's still undefeated in that aspect.
> 
> Ziggler's the MITB winner, he needs more focus than Sandow at the moment (and I love Sandow) but he does.


He lost last week on Raw, he didn't get pinned, but it's still a loss. I agree Ziggler needs to be protected but couldn't they just have him and Orton brawl off into the crowd or something. Did they _really_ need to have Sandow run back and get RKO'd? it makes him look weak.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Nostalgia said:


> Lol. The best thing in the WWE right now has no place working with the top guys? Ha. You're just butthurt that your boy D Bryan has reverted back to the midcard and is no longer working with those top guys, as predicted and rightfully so, and is still jobbing left, right and center.


I'm happy that Bryan is a heavily featured wrestler on both shows on a weekly basis. His feud with Kane is more entertaining than whatever Sandrone is doing. Sandrone getting himself DQ'd makes him the best thing going? :lol


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



JamesCurtis24 said:


> Wait, are you telling me Ryder has now won two straight matches on Raw and now one on SD? PRAISE GAWD!
> 
> Also I'd like to see the Regal vs Ryder match, how the fuck did that come about?


Ryder won a match by him tapping out, the refs must really like him to give him these type of wins.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



> Wade Barrett cut a heel promo backstage with Matt Striker interviewing him.
> 
> 5. Wade Barrett defeated Yoshi Tatsu. Barrett entered to huge heat. There were also a lot of pro-Barrett fans. Barrett beat Yoshi with what appears to be a new finisher. Barrett cut another heel promo.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

Backstage interview with Wade Barrett.

* Barrett came out to big heel heat and beat Yoshi Tatsu in a squash. Barrett cut a promo after the match.

He's back!

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Modern said:


>


Wow about time. Seems he will be squashing a few guys before he attacks Sheamus. This Smackdown is looking decent so far.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

BARRETT


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

Thank God.. :yes


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

The Barret Barrage continues.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

Hopefully they get the title on him ASAP.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

WTH Booker


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

I think Pyro died, but then again he will say they should have made him return at a PPV attacking the World Champion.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



> I actually think Cody might win in to be honest, the way he's looked in this feud they have to give him something. Then when we do get the inevitable Mask vs. ______ match it can be Title and not hair, I don't wanna see a bald Cody Rhodes lol.


I doubt it. WWE has COMPLETELY exhausted everything they can do with Cody as IC champion. They have NOTHING left. And they really don't have to give him anything, you're underestimating WWE booking.

I don't know, if they're doing a 4 way, I hope Sin Cara or Rey win so Sandow can win, but obviously Sin Cara would be the easier match, although the lesser put over and I do feel that WWE would be more likely to give Sandow the belt if Sin Cara won it as opposed to Rey because of the nature of their statuses. I do think that Sandow is in line for a title ahead of Cody Rhodes because they seem higher on him, as even when he does lose, he doesn't LOSE, per se, not to mention that he's a new character and they can get months out of him as IC champion.

But who knows, knowing Triple H, he'll just pull the Sheamus thing and have Sandow randomly win the WHC in 2 months with no build, lol.

EDIT ~ Barrett?

WHY couldn't he have appeared on Raw? WHY? Was Zack Ryder vs Heath Slater SO important that that had to have been put over him? See, this is what I'm talking about when I say WWE hates him. At least he's back, but it's burial time. Not to mention, typical beat up the jobber return. A sign of going absolutely nowhere.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

Good to see Barrett return. We're fianlly getting some real heels back on smackdown!


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Warrior said:


> Ryder won a match by him tapping out, the refs must really like him to give him these type of wins.


Don't care bro, Ryder Revolution 3-0


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012/SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I didn't mean "put him over" in the sense of saying that working with Orton isn't a put over, because clearly it is, I meant putting him over, as in "going over", as in winning.
> 
> Like I said, he doesn't even have to pin them. Why can't HE be the one to win by countout if they're doing these countout finishes? Orton doesn't lose anything by countout, in fact it furthers his feud with Ziggler since Ziggler would be the cause of him losing a match. This is how you build a stars heat, it's common sense booking. Same thing with how Del Rio should've cost Sheamus. If Sandow could say that he beat Sheamus and Randy Orton (doesn't matter how because he IS a heel and heels always make themselves look good even if they fluked their way into the win), the 2 top guys of SmackDown, it would build and build his heat, and the people would automatically buy into his heel character more.





DoubleDeckerBar said:


> He lost last week on Raw, he didn't get pinned, but it's still a loss. I agree Ziggler needs to be protected but couldn't they just have him and Orton brawl off into the crowd or something. Did they _really_ need to have Sandow run back and get RKO'd? it makes him look weak.




You people are clearly overreacting to simple things. Heels looked way worse against Babyfaces back in Attitude Era.

Watch this, Triple H who ended up the greatest heel in history -

*13:10 - end.*





And HHH was the WWF champion here. Sandow is not even steady upper mid card yet. Plenty of heels have fallen victim to the mighty babyfaces in WWE history. Show patience, Let things play out. Done be marks.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Vyed said:


> * Titus O'Neil and Darren Young beat Primo and Epico to become the new #1 contenders.


How many fucking times have they beat Epico and Primo to become #1 Contenders? Four? Five?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I doubt it. WWE has COMPLETELY exhausted everything they can do with Cody as IC champion. They have NOTHING left. And they really don't have to give him anything, you're underestimating WWE booking.
> 
> I don't know, if they're doing a 4 way, I hope Sin Cara or Rey win so Sandow can win, but obviously Sin Cara would be the easier match, although the lesser put over and I do feel that WWE would be more likely to give Sandow the belt if Sin Cara won it as opposed to Rey because of the nature of their statuses. I do think that Sandow is in line for a title ahead of Cody Rhodes because they seem higher on him, as even when he does lose, he doesn't LOSE, per se, not to mention that he's a new character and they can get months out of him as IC champion.
> 
> ...


Hey at least it's not a feeding for Ryback.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

Did not expect him back just yet. Hopefully he is more brutal and viscous. I can see him either attacking sheamus during the world title match or after costing Sheamus the title either way to either Del Rio or Ziggler


----------



## SteenIsGod (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

LOL Barrett Returned wasted, they got nothing for this guy, such a shame.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Warrior said:


> Hey at least it's not a feeding for Ryback.


It might as well be. Until he wins the world title (never), he's no better off than the guys who lose 1 minute jobber matches on NXT. Absolutely NO better off. A complete and utter failure.

And he WILL be fed to RyBack. It's coming.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

If Del Rio loses at NOC then Barret might have a chance to face Sheamus IMO. But I feel Del Rio is winning due to him picking up wins against the top guys more recently. It will be interesting to see what they do with Barrett for the next few weeks.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Warrior said:


> *If Del Rio loses at NOC* then Barret might have a chance to face Sheamus IMO. But I feel Del Rio is winning due to him picking up wins against the top guys more recently. It will be interesting to see what they do with Barrett for the next few weeks.


Del Rio is 100% going over at NOC.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

YES! At Barrett's return.



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> He lost last week on Raw, he didn't get pinned, but it's still a loss. I agree Ziggler needs to be protected but couldn't they just have him and Orton brawl off into the crowd or something. Did they _really_ need to have Sandow run back and get RKO'd? it makes him look weak.


They didn't, but it's hardly surprising. WWE just can't book heels properly. Sandow's booking so far in the company has been very promising, but sadly that doesn't excuse him from the silly in general booking of heels in the WWE.



Heavenly Invader said:


> I'm happy that Bryan is a heavily featured wrestler on both shows on a weekly basis. His feud with Kane is more entertaining than whatever Sandrone is doing. Sandrone getting himself DQ'd makes him the best thing going? :lol


I just find it funny that you're like the only guy I've really seen who dislikes Sandow so far, when everyone else has been praising his greatness. And out of curiosity why? And yeah I guess it's the same with me with Bryan, as everyone else seemingly likes him and I don't, but whatever. He's the best thing in the company for his refreshing and great character that he performs so well, his promos, his mannerisms, his matches have been good to. His booking in the company so far is a good sign he'll become a star, so you'll better get used to Sandow, because he's here to stay. You just need to be enlightened my good sir.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Vyed said:


> Del Rio is 100% going over at NOC.


Yeah that is what I figured, but hey I have no problem with that.


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

I think Del Rio is going to get a short title reign, it's obvious they are going to put him over. They keep fucking putting him against Sheamus. The guy loses, next night he's the #1 contender. At least make it seem interesting.

Anyways, my guess is that he'll win at NOC, Sheamus will have his rematch at Surivor Series where Ziggler will cash in after Del Rio retains.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It might as well be. Until he wins the world title (never), he's no better off than the guys who lose 1 minute jobber matches on NXT. Absolutely NO better off. A complete and utter failure.
> 
> And he WILL be fed to RyBack. It's coming.


Hey guys look, it's Tyrion Lannister, the guy who thinks he can see the future. Please. Either enjoy the fucking product or don't watch. Literally, how the hell does someone live w/ such a pessimistic attitude? It's not worth it. You're on this forum all the time and most of the time you're pissed off at the world. Get over your self.

One night into Barrett's return, and it's the end of his fucking career. Instead of bitching now, why don't you actually wait and watch the show Friday and see what Barrett does from here on out and see what he does.

WWE is obviously high on the guy. They hyped his return. They were going to put the MITB ladder match on WM just to have him win, and took it off when he got hurt.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Nostalgia said:


> YES! At Barrett's return.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sandrone gimmick doesn't have a lasting appeal seeing how guys who've used similar gimmicks in the past have gone nowhere with it. His in ring skills are mediocre at best and I doubt he could pull off an entertaining 15 minute match despite him wrestling for nearly a decade.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

*Backstage, Teddy Long told Dolph Ziggler Booker T was making a bout between him and Randy Orton for Night of Champions.

Seems like Orton/Ziggler for NOC.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

Otunga main eventing Smackdown? :jay2


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



TD Stinger said:


> One night into Barrett's return, and it's the end of his fucking career. Instead of bitching now, why don't you actually wait and watch the show Friday and see what Barrett does from here on out and see what he does.
> 
> WWE is obviously high on the guy. They hyped his return. They were going to put the MITB ladder match on WM just to have him win, and took it off when he got hurt.


They hyped his return, then they PULLED the videos, and instead of returning on Raw, Zack Ryder and Heath Slater got to waste time instead. Zack Ryder and Heath Slater are higher priorities to WWE than Barrett, that's just fucking tragic beyond belief.

Don't give me this "WWE is high on him shit". They weren't going to put MITB on him, let alone change the entire date of it just for him, it was going to be either Ziggler or Cody from day one. You people will believe ANYTHING the Internet tells you. And even if you want to go by Internet rumors, I read that their was an idea of him returning at MITB and taking the briefcase. Guess what? They dropped it, which shows they don't care IF true. They didn't put the title on him during Nexus, the perfect time to do it, they didn't do it in the proceeding 10 months, then Orton absolutely buried him 6 feet deep and then he got injured. Explain how that leads to a MITB win. Even if it would've, he ain't winning the belt now, since WWE refuses to put the title on anyone without it. He's screwed, and I'm willing to bet in 2 years, he won't even be in the company the way his so called "push" has been going. Pathetic. Totally throwing their best heel into the fucking garbage just because Vince doesn't like his ethnicity.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Heavenly Invader said:


> Sandrone gimmick doesn't have a lasting appeal seeing how guys who've used similar gimmicks in the past have gone nowhere with it. His in ring skills are mediocre at best and I doubt he could pull off an entertaining 15 minute match despite him wrestling for nearly a decade.


How do you know he can't pull of a good match? I take it you've been on youtube and watched some of his longer matches? no, of course not. Anyway, he doesn't need to be amazing in the ring, this isn't high school gyms, it's the big leagues, he has everything down to a tee. Sure, he's not Daniel Bryan in the ring, who the fuck cares? I know I certainly don't.

And Sandrone? c'mon son, if you're gonna mock him at least make it a funny one.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Vyed said:


> *Backstage, Teddy Long told Dolph Ziggler Booker T was making a bout between him and Randy Orton for Night of Champions.
> 
> Seems like Orton/Ziggler for NOC.


What's the point? They already had two matches and split. What they doing best out of 3?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> How do you know he can't pull of a good match? I take it you've been on youtube and watched some of his longer matches? no, of course not. Anyway, he doesn't need to be amazing in the ring, this isn't high school gyms, it's the big leagues, he has everything down to a tee. Sure, he's not Daniel Bryan in the ring, who the fuck cares? I know I certainly don't.
> 
> And Sandrone? c'mon son, if you're gonna mock him at least make it a funny one.


I've watched his Brisco 15 matches and they're hard to sit through and most of the time he's being carried his matches. I'm calling it like I see it, no need to get your pantries in a bunch.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

Yoshi can't be this loyal to WWE. It's just downright sad what he does.


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

It's awesome that Barrett returned, but I completely agree with Pryo. I'm REALLY hoping Barrett has the WHC by Survivor Series, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Heavenly Invader said:


> Sandrone gimmick doesn't have a lasting appeal seeing how guys who've used similar gimmicks in the past have gone nowhere with it.


Like who? Triple H? He had a similar gimmick to this when he first debuted as Hunter Hearst Helmsley, like 15 years ago... but of course he went nowhere in the company...



Heavenly Invader said:


> His in ring skills are mediocre at best and I doubt he could pull off an entertaining 15 minute match despite him wrestling for nearly a decade.


He's decent in the ring actually, and he's shown that he hang in longer matches like this for example:






Great match. I suggest you watch it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 *Spoilers* SMS & Superstars too*



> Sandrone gimmick doesn't have a lasting appeal seeing how guys who've used similar gimmicks in the past have gone nowhere with it.


Oh, you mean that time when there were only 4 world champions the entire decade?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**

WWE are so high on Wade Barrett that they stopped showing his vignettes a few shows ago and then return him in a throw away match against Tokyo Magnum.

This guy is headed right to the top and this is evident by him making a huge impact when he returned. What a moment when Wade Barret returned and it is a moment we will all tell our kids about.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Nostalgia said:


> Like who? Triple H? He had a similar gimmick to this when he first debuted as Hunter Hearst Helmsley, like 15 years ago... but of course he went nowhere in the company...
> 
> I'm talking guys like Lanny Poffo and Shane Douglas had. HHH played an aristocrat gimmick not an intellectual.
> 
> ...


Like I said he has to be carried to a good match.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



el dandy said:


> WWE are so high on Wade Barrett that they stopped showing his vignettes a few shows ago and then return him in a throw away match against Tokyo Magnum.
> 
> This guy is headed right to the top and this is evident by him making a huge impact when he returned. What a moment when Wade Barret returned and it is a moment we will all tell our kids about.


See, this guy gets it.

Anybody who thinks he's becoming a star is outright delusional, they've made it crystal clear where they stand on him (and all English wrestlers) a long time ago and they haven't changed it just because he's gotten a new gimmick, which is just an excuse to make him look tougher so that when he jobs, people think the guy who beat him looked better even though he didn't.

I'm telling you, gone by the end of 2014. Put money on it.


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They hyped his return, then they PULLED the videos, and instead of returning on Raw, Zack Ryder and Heath Slater got to waste time instead. Zack Ryder and Heath Slater are higher priorities to WWE than Barrett, that's just fucking tragic beyond belief.
> 
> Don't give me this "WWE is high on him shit". They weren't going to put MITB on him, let alone change the entire date of it just for him, it was going to be either Ziggler or Cody from day one. *You people will believe ANYTHING the Internet tells you.* And even if you want to go by Internet rumors, I read that their was an idea of him returning at MITB and taking the briefcase. Guess what? They dropped it, which shows they don't care IF true. They didn't put the title on him during Nexus, the perfect time to do it, they didn't do it in the proceeding 10 months, then Orton absolutely buried him 6 feet deep and then he got injured. *Explain how that leads to a MITB win.* Even if it would've, he ain't winning the belt now, since WWE refuses to put the title on anyone without it. He's screwed, and I'm willing to bet in 2 years, he won't even be in the company the way his so called "push" has been going. Pathetic. *Totally throwing their best heel into the fucking garbage just because Vince doesn't like his ethnicity.*


Oh my god. Thank you for falling into my trap. I'm literally laughing my ass off right now. This coming from the guy who once read an internet report (and idiotically mistook it for a press release by WWE) saying WWE was considering debuting new talent on RAW 1000 and interpreted it as "Dean Ambrose is going to debut on Raw 1000." And when it didn't happen, you said WWE lied to us. Please. You put all of your stock in an internet report and bitched when you didn't get what you want. You're are the last person that should be mocking someone for believing what they read on the internet.

Ziggler was jobbing to Brodus Clay before he won MITB. Barrett was feuding w/ one of WWE's top 3 stars. You tell me which one was in a better position win MITB.

And Vince is obviously racist. You're obviously there to know. Oh wait, your not. But b/c no Brit has ever been a WWE/World Champ, you assume he is racist. WWE never had an Irish World Champ until Sheamus. Was Vince against Irish men too until Sheamus? In addition to an Irish World Champ, we have a Mexican challenger, African American Tag Champs, and a Swiss US Champ. Man some of things that come out of your head are just sad and pathetic.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They hyped his return, then they PULLED the videos, and instead of returning on Raw, Zack Ryder and Heath Slater got to waste time instead. Zack Ryder and Heath Slater are higher priorities to WWE than Barrett, that's just fucking tragic beyond belief.


Maybe its because they want Barrett to be a Smackdown main stay. You're too quick to jump to conclusions. Show patience FFS.



> Don't give me this "WWE is high on him shit".


They are. No mid carder has gotten big return promos like Barrett. 

And Triple H actually is,

*4:46 - 5:27* 










> You people will believe ANYTHING the Internet tells you.


You're the last person who should talking about "believing anything the internet tells you". work-out buddy anyone? 




> And even if you want to go by Internet rumors, I read that their was an idea of him returning at MITB and taking the briefcase. Guess what? They dropped it, which shows they don't care IF true.


Right, it had nothing to do Barrett getting injured. 



> They didn't put the title on him during Nexus, *the perfect time to do it,*


Says who? the only reason he was over back then was because he was against John cena in the main event. 



> they didn't do it in the proceeding 10 months,


Didnt deserve it.



> then Orton absolutely buried him 6 feet deep and then he got injured.


He took out orton and actually won the feud between the two. Thats called burying?



> Even if it would've, he ain't winning the belt now, since WWE refuses to put the title on anyone without it.


How do you know that? because Cena couldnt become the champion on 1000th raw? Puh-lease. 



> He's screwed, and I'm willing to bet in 2 years, he won't even be in the company the way his so called "push" has been going.


I'm willing to bet he will be one of the top players in smackdown by next year. 



> Totally throwing their best heel into the fucking garbage just because Vince doesn't like his ethnicity.


Downright Idiotic assumption. Why even employ the guy if Vince is against his ethnicity?




HHHbkDX said:


> It's awesome that Barrett returned, but I completely agree with Pryo. I'm REALLY hoping Barrett has the WHC by Survivor Series, but I highly doubt it.


Too soon. He just returned. Maybe next year, let them build him up gradually.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Spoilers**

Was there even many English wrestlers who had potential to become champion, besides William Regal? Anyways Barrett will definatly become champion oneday.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> See, this guy gets it.
> 
> Anybody who thinks he's becoming a star is outright delusional, they've made it crystal clear where they stand on him (and all English wrestlers) a long time ago and they haven't changed it just because he's gotten a new gimmick, which is just an excuse to make him look tougher so that when he jobs, people think the guy who beat him looked better even though he didn't.
> 
> I'm telling you, gone by the end of 2014. Put money on it.


You into S&M, bro?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> See, this guy gets it.
> 
> Anybody who thinks he's becoming a star is outright delusional, they've made it crystal clear where they stand on him (and all English wrestlers) a long time ago and they haven't changed it just because he's gotten a new gimmick, which is just an excuse to make him look tougher so that when he jobs, people think the guy who beat him looked better even though he didn't.
> 
> I'm telling you, gone by the end of 2014. Put money on it.


Good lord, I can't wait for Barrett to win the title so you can shut up about him not being champ. But then I guess all your pessimism will go to Sandrone when they won't push him to the top.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Vyed said:


> And Triple H actually is,
> 
> *4:46 - 5:27*


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Heavenly Invader said:


> Good lord, I can't wait for Barrett to win the title so you can shut up about him not being champ. But then I guess all your pessimism will go to Sandrone when they won't push unto the top.


And then when Sandow finally wins the World Title, he'll bitch about Ambrose not being a World Champ (and I'm a huge Ambrose fan by the way). And when that happens, he will find something else to bitch about. 

This guy complains so much he needs to be on 24 hour suicide watch. How he has made it 8 years, I have no idea.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



TD Stinger said:


> And then when Sandow finally wins the World Title, he'll bitch about Ambrose not being a World Champ (and I'm a huge Ambrose fan by the way). And when that happens, he will find something else to bitch about.
> 
> This guy complains so much he needs to be on 24 hour suicide watch. How he has made it 8 years, I have no idea.


It's amazing how he's consistent for so long. He has true dedication to his character.


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Heavenly Invader said:


> Sandrone gimmick doesn't have a lasting appeal seeing how guys who've used similar gimmicks in the past have gone nowhere with it. His in ring skills are mediocre at best and I doubt he could pull off an entertaining 15 minute match despite him wrestling for nearly a decade.


I don't understand where people are getting this "mediocre in the ring" thing for Sandow. His match with Sheamus last week was a fantastic little piece of storytelling, with him doing the bulk of the work, and I can almost guarantee that this week with Orton will be no different.

Within a few years, I think we'll be able to talk about Sandow in the same breath we talk about DiBiase, Jake Roberts, and maybe even HHH.

Look, I'm a Bryan mark as pretty much anyone can tell you, but not everyone has to work like him. Sandow's a brilliant tactician, and I can't wait for him to start having PPV matches because then we'll be able to se what he is capable of.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Heavenly Invader said:


> Like I said he has to be carried to a good match.


Of course.. It takes two to have a good match you know? Sandow did a lot of the work in that match and he didn't get carried at all. But what would you know? You didn't even watch it.


----------



## expmsct (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Spoilers**

Tyrion is overreacting, but this _is_ a weak way to bring Barrett back. Should have at least happened on Raw, as they have plenty of time, and people have been conditioned to believe that nothing that happens on Smackdown matters.

I think Barrett has more top-heel potential than Sandow and would work far better as Sheamus' archrival. They should have him beat Ryback, cleanly. That would make it clear that this is a different Wade Barrett, one capable of beating Sheamus. Ryback is an injury or Wellness violation waiting to happen, and he's exposed in longer matches. He's not main-event material. Use him to put someone with a future over while it would still mean something.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Spoilers**



expmsct said:


> Tyrion is overreacting, but this _is_ a weak way to bring Barrett back. Should have at least happened on Raw, as they have plenty of time, and people have been conditioned to believe that nothing that happens on Smackdown matters.
> 
> I think Barrett has more top-heel potential than Sandow and would work far better as Sheamus' archrival. They should have him beat Ryback, cleanly. That would make it clear that this is different Wade Barrett, one capable of beating Sheamus. Ryback is an injury or Wellness violation waiting to happen, and he's exposed in longer matches. He's not main-event material. Use him to put someone with a future over while it would still mean something.


I agree. I'm happy none the less that Barrett is back, but it seems kind of dull to bring back a well known guy with unlimited potential, for just a squash on Smackdown. I'm not opposed to him returning on Smackdown, but it seems like there are several better ways to re-build him up like they were doing before his injury than just an interview and match with Yoshi Tatsu.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Spoilers**



expmsct said:


> Tyrion is overreacting, but this _is_ a weak way to bring Barrett back. Should have at least happened on Raw, as they have plenty of time, and people have been conditioned to believe that nothing that happens on Smackdown matters.


If nothing that happens on Smackdown matters, then Barrett can still make his big return on RAW because this SD return is irrelevant, which is what Orton actually did iirc?


----------



## TD Stinger (May 9, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

"Well, if he's debuting soon, great. I just hope that program isn't an NXT program or something. It looks very unsettling seeing the names he's pictured alongside. He needs to be on a main show.

*And for God's sake, Dean, avoid contact with John Cena as much as possible and when you do have it, kiss his ass, lest your career die just like Riley's, Kennedy's, Tarver's, Doane's (not that I care about him in the least) and whoever else that parasite has sank his fangs into. He'll kill yours just as quickly."*

This was originally posted by Tyrion Lannister. And he mocks me or anyone else for believing something on the internet? I'm sorry I'm posting this random but I can't help expose this guy for the hypocrite he is. It's just too much fun. 

Anyways looks like another good SD!. Orton vs. Ziggler, Sheamus vs. Del Rio, Punk vs. Cena at NOC. People can complain about the build up, but we're guarenteed three great matches. It looks like we get a 4 way at NOC for the IC title between Miz, Rey, Cara, and Rhodes, which should be good.

My only complaint is seeing Kofi & Truth vs. PTPs again. Their matches are good but I've lost interest in their feud already. I want to see a Tag Team Turmoil at NOC. Hopefully the PTPs get their title shot on Raw next week, and it somehow still leads to a Tag Team Turmoil at NOC.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Wade Barrett :mark:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



> Maybe its because they want Barrett to be a Smackdown main stay. You're too quick to jump to conclusions. Show patience FFS.


Then why show his promos on RAW? There is no brand extension anymore, just return on Raw, you get the most exposure. And what does THAT say about how they view him, that they think he can only be a fixture on the B show?



> They are. No mid carder has gotten big return promos like Barrett.
> 
> And Triple H actually is,
> 
> 4:46 - 5:27


And normally that WOULD matter. The only problem is, Vince has to agree to it, Triple H does not RUN the company, and if Vince doesn't care one way or the other, he'll allow Triple H to have his pet projects like Sheamus and Batista run wild. He will not let somebody who he's outright racist against do that. 

And besides, Triple H NEVER actually said "Barrett will be WWE or World Champion". What he said was, he'll be a star. Piper was a star, what did that get him? A career full of nothing. It only matters if he wins the TITLE, not if he's just an ordinary, every day star.



> You're the last person who should talking about "believing anything the internet tells you". work-out buddy anyone?


Well, he IS. 



> Right, it had nothing to do Barrett getting injured.


Because it was just IMPOSSIBLE to have him return at MITB, do nothing in the match and win, right? No, he's been fine for a while, they could've done it and they didn't, which proves they weren't going to put it on him.



> Says who? the only reason he was over back then was because he was against John cena in the main event.


And that's some kind of an excuse? Sheamus got the fucking title out of nowhere and he WASN'T over. 



> Didnt deserve it.


Wrong. And since when does deserve have anything to do with it? When did Swagger DESERVE to be WHC? When did Khali DESERVE to be WHC? Etc.



> He took out orton and actually won the feud between the two. Thats called burying?


What are you talking about, win the feud? He got a couple fluke victories, then Orton RKO'd him on top of a car, then the blowoff match was Orton RKO'ing him onto a fucking chair and killing his momentum, and then at the Royal Rumble, he was eliminated within 5 minutes, I believe by Orton although I might be wrong, but whatever the case, that's what happened.



> How do you know that? because Cena couldnt become the champion on 1000th raw? Puh-lease.


What the FUCK does Cena have to do with this? MITB didn't even EXIST when Cena won his first WWE Championship. Once you've already become the champion, they let you do it, but not before. Sheamus is the only exception because he's the workout buddy, and Ziggler when they literally handed the title to him but he didn't actually WIN the title, he was awarded it, so it doesn't count.

What I'm basing it on is ever since MITB came around, that's the only thing. Oh, sure, they let veterans, 15 year guys win the title the right way but up and comers? Fuck no. Edge, MITB, RVD, MITB, Kennedy, would've been MITB, Punk, MITB, Swagger, MITB, Miz, MITB, Del Rio, MITB, Ziggler, first REAL reign will be MITB. Again, Sheamus got the belt the right way, which is why he's the only star they've made in x amount of years. Where's the guys who win the title without it? It doesn't happen.



> I'm willing to bet he will be one of the top players in smackdown by next year.


And I'm willing to bet he's not, one word against another.

People said that this year, you know. "I guarantee Barrett will win the title in 2012", I said no way in Hell, and here we are. As of now, I'm still right.



> Downright Idiotic assumption. Why even employ the guy if Vince is against his ethnicity?


Because he has no choice. If he doesn't, people will get on him about not giving equal rights to different people. Why do you think he employs the Divas? He clearly, and I mean very clearly, and I mean CRYSTAL FUCKING CLEARLY, *HATES* womens wrestling, but he does it because the alternative is a black eye in the media.



> Good lord, I can't wait for Barrett to win the title so you can shut up about him not being champ. But then I guess all your pessimism will go to Sandrone when they won't push him to the top.


First off, the nickname isn't creative, drop it.

I don't have any doubt about Sandow's future because there's no reason whatsoever that he wouldn't be pushed to the top. He's American, that gives him an automatic edge right there, he's got the look, he's amazing on the mic, he's charismatic as hell, he can wrestle, he seperates himself from the rest of the roster, which is a very important trait to becoming a big star, individuality and becoming memorable and not generic, he's young, and he's a Triple H pet project, and Vince won't have any petty thing to hold against him since he's not English or black.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Kid Kablam said:


> I don't understand where people are getting this "mediocre in the ring" thing for Sandow. His match with Sheamus last week was a fantastic little piece of storytelling, with him doing the bulk of the work, and I can almost guarantee that this week with Orton will be no different.
> 
> Within a few years, I think we'll be able to talk about Sandow in the same breath we talk about DiBiase, Jake Roberts, and maybe even HHH.
> 
> Look, I'm a Bryan mark as pretty much anyone can tell you, but not everyone has to work like him. Sandow's a brilliant tactician, and I can't wait for him to start having PPV matches because then we'll be able to se what he is capable of.


The only storytelling that was employed in that match was that Sandrone is a coward, hence him constantly going out the ring and getting himself DQ'd. 

Please don't compare legendary heels to this guy. He hasn't done a damn thing to even be mentioned by them. And me being a Bryan mark has nothing to do with me disliking his ring work. He sucks plain and simple. 



Nostalgia said:


> Of course.. It takes two to have a good match you know? Sandow did a lot of the work in that match and he didn't get carried at all. But what would you know? You didn't even watch it.


It does take two to have a good match but if half the time you need to be nursed through a match to be decent then you have a problem.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Who cares about in-ring skills anyways? Hogan, Rock and Austin were average in-ring workers and they're the biggest stars in this business.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



mr cricket said:


> Who cares about in-ring skills anyways? Hogan, Rock and *Austin* were average in-ring workers and they're the biggest stars in this business.


:kobe

They didn't call Austin the "ringmaster" for nothing.

Don't let him slowing down due to his neck and knee injuries fool you.

Austin was a fantastic worker.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Austin was a better worker than Shawn Michaels.

It had to be said. And for the record, I'm even talking after he broke his neck.

But he's right, ring skills don't dictate stardom.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



mr cricket said:


> Who cares about in-ring skills anyways? Hogan, Rock and Austin were average in-ring workers and they're the biggest stars in this business.


But they were charismatic and ENTERTAINING. Sandrone got a some of the former but none of the latter. Plus he could never pull off being a face which is why he's stuck with this gimmick.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



mr cricket said:


> Who cares about in-ring skills anyways? Hogan, Rock and* Austin* were *average in-ring workers *and they're the biggest stars in this business.







You are out of your fucking mind. Austin before 1998 was one of the premier workers in the business.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Austin was a better worker than Shawn Michaels.
> 
> It had to be said. And for the record, I'm even talking after he broke his neck.
> 
> But he's right, ring skills don't dictate stardom.


Better or more entertaining?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Both.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



mr cricket said:


> Who cares about in-ring skills anyways? Hogan, Rock and Austin were average in-ring workers and they're the biggest stars in this business.


Ridiculous dude, come on.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Both.


Austin's matches with Rock (WM17) and Triple H (NWO2001) were more entertaining than any HBK match I've ever seen but to say he's better?

I don't know.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Calling him "Sandrone" is about as creative and funny as calling him "Gaymien" it's not going to catch on, it's just sad and makes you sound bitter because he's better than your favourite wrestler.

And for the record I have no idea who your favourite wrestler is, but unless it's Stone Cold Steve Austin, I can guarentee Sandow is better 8*D


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Stanford said:


> Ridiculous dude, come on.


I am specifically talking about his in-ring work in attiude era, where all he did was punch, punch, stomp, stomp, lou thesz press and then a stunner.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



RiZE said:


> Austin's matches with Rock (WM17) and Triple H (NWO2001) were more entertaining than any HBK match I've ever seen but to say he's better?
> 
> I don't know.


They go hand in hand. 

I'll give you an example.

Austin is a better worker than Shawn Michaels. Austin is a more entertaining worker than Shawn Michaels.

Bret Hart is a better worker than Austin. Austin is a more entertaining worker than Bret Hart.

Kinda vague but see what I mean? Shawn Michaels isn't some technical wizard who you can say isn't very entertaining but has the best psychology in the world or whatever. No, HBK's in ring product is COMPLETELY based on entertainment, just like Austin's, so to say he's more entertaining IS to say he's better because that's what they offer. If I said he was better than Bret, I'd be wrong, but that's because he didn't offer the same type of match.



> I am specifically talking about his in-ring work in attiude era, where all he did was punch, punch, stomp, stomp, lou thesz press and then a stunner.


Wrestling isn't all about MOVEZ. Have you ever seen Flair vs Steamboat? They pulled out a better match than 98% of anything you'll ever see with nothing but knife edge chops, arm drags, suplexes and headlocks.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



mr cricket said:


> I am specifically talking about his in-ring work in attiude era, where all he did was punch, punch, stomp, stomp, lou thesz press and then a stunner.


You're entitled to your opinion. It just happens to be wrong. 

Steve freaking Austin we're talking about here.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I see what you mean. (Y)

Bryan is the best wrestler on the planet but a match from someone like an Austin or an Undertaker (in their prime) would be more entertaining.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

See, you get it.

For the record, though, Bryan is NOT a Bret Hart in the ring. Not at all. His matches are extremely good viewing. He knows how to mix technical, hard hits, aerial, etc. Much like Benoit. He's not a one dimensional technical worker like Bret which gets very boring and monotonous. In fact, tbh, I'd probably even rather watch Bryan than HBK.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

There's no difference between being a good worker and being entertaining in the ring. If a match isn't entertaining, it's not good. Honestly, if you think Bret Hart matches are boring, don't mince words; just say you don't think he's a good worker.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Then why show his promos on RAW? There is no brand extension anymore, just return on Raw, you get the most exposure.


He WILL make his return on RAW next week. Like I said, Show some patience. 



> And what does THAT say about how they view him, that they think he can only be a fixture on the B show?


Um, yes it does whether you believe it or not. 




> And normally that WOULD matter. The only problem is, Vince has to agree to it, Triple H does not RUN the company, and if Vince doesn't care one way or the other, he'll allow Triple H to have his pet projects like Sheamus and Batista run wild. He will not let somebody who he's outright racist against do that.


Right, HHH runs the company if its sheamus, but he doesnt if it is barrett. SMDH @ these assumptions. 

In case you forgot, Sheamus is fucking Irish. We're not even talking about race here. Even if we were, mark henry was black, so was Booker T. Barrett perfectly qualifies to be the world champion. 



> And besides, Triple H NEVER actually said "Barrett will be WWE or World Champion".


ofcourse he's not going to say that on a goddamn radio interview. fpalm



> What he said was, he'll be a star. Piper was a star, what did that get him? A career full of nothing. It only matters if he wins the TITLE, not if he's just an ordinary, every day star.


So if barrett wins the world title once, he is a bigger star than Piper ever was? 

Unbelievable. 



> Because it was just IMPOSSIBLE to have him return at MITB, do nothing in the match and win, right? No, he's been fine for a while, they could've done it and they didn't, which proves they weren't going to put it on him.


Yes it was impossible because he wasnt 100% healthy enough to compete. Did you want barrett to end his career with a injury or become the world champion? 



> And that's some kind of an excuse? Sheamus got the fucking title out of nowhere and he WASN'T over.


Yes, he was over as a heel. It was pretty clear from day one that Sheamus was pushed to be the next top babyface by management, the guy meant to carry the smackdown brand after Edge/Orton etc... 

Barrett is not a top face material like Sheamus. Just because Barrett hasnt received a sheamus-isq push, doesnt mean that he wont ever become a world Champion or that he will become a jobber. Stop overreacting. Hell Barrett was pushed just as much in his first year, leader of a stable, beating up John cena? Following that, push against orton on Smackdown? Barrett barrage? what about all of that?




> Wrong. And since when does deserve have anything to do with it? When did Swagger DESERVE to be WHC? When did Khali DESERVE to be WHC? Etc.


But they both worked their way up unlike Barrett. Swagger made his debut on the main roster in 2008 and Khali in 2006. Khali has always been over as a face/heel, plus he is a big draw in India. 



> What are you talking about, win the feud? He got a couple fluke victories, then Orton RKO'd him on top of a car, then the blowoff match was Orton RKO'ing him onto a fucking chair and killing his momentum, and then at the Royal Rumble, he was eliminated within 5 minutes, I believe by Orton although I might be wrong, but whatever the case, that's what happened.


It was still a fucking push. Even at survivor series 2011 elimination match, the team CAPTAIN, Wade Barrett pinned Orton to finish the match. This guy has been pushed from day one and you dont even realize it.



> What I'm basing it on is ever since MITB came around, that's the only thing. Oh, sure, they let veterans, 15 year guys win the title the right way but up and comers? Fuck no. Edge, MITB, RVD, MITB, Kennedy, would've been MITB, Punk, MITB, Swagger, MITB, Miz, MITB, Del Rio, MITB, Ziggler, first REAL reign will be MITB. Again, Sheamus got the belt the right way, which is why he's the only star they've made in x amount of years. Where's the guys who win the title without it? It doesn't happen.


Mark Henry? Christian? Even punk's WWE title win at chicago? It will happen, show patience.



> And I'm willing to bet he's not, one word against another.
> 
> People said that this year, you know. "I guarantee Barrett will win the title in 2012", I said no way in Hell, and here we are. As of now, I'm still right.


Again, his injury ruined it. It would have happened.




> Because he has no choice. If he doesn't, people will get on him about not giving equal rights to different people. Why do you think he employs the Divas? He clearly, and I mean very clearly, and I mean CRYSTAL FUCKING CLEARLY, *HATES* womens wrestling, but he does it because the alternative is a black eye in the media.


Non-sense. I am not even going to bother responding to this ridiculous BS.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Stanford said:


> There's no difference between being a good worker and being entertaining in the ring. If a match isn't entertaining, it's not good. Honestly, if you think Bret Hart matches are boring, don't mince words; just say you don't think he's a good worker.


Off topic

What year was that picture in your avatar of The Taskmaster taken? He doesn't have goatee so I am having a hard time placing a date on it.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Calling him "Sandrone" is about as creative and funny as calling him "Gaymien" it's not going to catch on, it's just sad and makes you sound bitter because he's better than your favourite wrestler.
> 
> And for the record I have no idea who your favourite wrestler is, but unless it's Stone Cold Steve Austin, I can guarentee Sandow is better 8*D


Yeah Sandrone isn't better than Bryan in any way, shape, or form. This guy you mark for will be a career mid carder. There was a reason he spent nearly a decade in developmental. Because he SUCKS! Just because he has some articulation when he speaks doesn't make him anything special.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



el dandy said:


> Off topic
> 
> What year was that picture in your avatar of The Taskmaster taken? He doesn't have goatee so I am having a hard time placing a date on it.


94


----------



## Kid Kablam (Feb 22, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012 /SMS/Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Heavenly Invader said:


> The only storytelling that was employed in that match was that Sandrone is a coward, hence him constantly going out the ring and getting himself DQ'd.
> 
> Please don't compare legendary heels to this guy. He hasn't done a damn thing to even be mentioned by them. And me being a Bryan mark has nothing to do with me disliking his ring work. He sucks plain and simple.
> 
> ...



A) I said in a few years. The potential is there, and I'm impressed by his ring presence, his timing. It's all there, or at least will be in a few years. Nobody's born a legend, including Dibiase and Roberts, so I'm not making a particularly controversial statement. 

B) I wasn't saying that you were or weren't a Bryan mark. I was saying that I'm as much of a fan of how Bryan works his matches, but that Sandow's style is different and has to be evaluated on its own merits. It's a great example of working the WWE style without dumbing things down.

C) The storytelling was in the pacing, the psychology and the acting. He did a lot of great things that made me believe he was indeed terrified, and that he was pulling out all the stops to frustrate Sheamus. He used the stairs, he used his quickness, he was an opportunist, and he played the part well. It's a basic story, but that doesn't mean it's easy. He dictated the pace of that match, he kept the tempo very high, and stayed a step ahead of Sheamus. Half of building a match is timing and tempo, and I thought he showed control of both. I'm not talking about re-inventing the wheel here, I'm talking about old school, thinking man's heel stuff.

But hey, if you don't want to see it, then it isn't there. You either buy into it or you don't, and that's wrestling.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I read these just before going work at 7:30am in the hope it'll brighten up my day, with the exception of Barrett, these pretty much always fail.

Edit: Glanced at other comments and I realised, I don't even know what 'worker' means.


----------



## abidwet (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



RiZE said:


> I see what you mean. (Y)
> 
> Bryan is the best wrestler on the planet but a match from someone like an Austin or *an Undertaker (in their prime)* would be more entertaining.


What is undertaker's prime? He sucked in the ring until 2007. His prime is probably year 2007. 

Daniel Bryan:
Wrestling Observer Newsletter -
Most Outstanding Wrestler (2006, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010)
Best Technical Wrestler (2005, 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011)

And Match of the Year (2007) vs. Takeshi Morishima on August 25

Yeah Taker is not even in the league, will never be even if his kayfabe mania streak becomes 50-0.


This Smackdown seems like a fun show and Barrett's return so will check it out on youtube.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Iunderstand you guys like him but I'm not gonna sit here and pretend I like him. He gots a good sthick but like I said he's a midcarder at best.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



abidwet said:


> What is undertaker's prime? He sucked in the ring until 2007. His prime is probably year 2007.
> 
> Daniel Bryan:
> Wrestling Observer Newsletter -
> ...


Meltzer!


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Surprised more people aren't shitting on Bryan "losing" to Ryder.

I semi-agree with Barrett's return being a disappointment. Why bring him back on a random SD? Should've had him return at NOC, attack Sheamus, Ziggler can cash in, start a Sheamus/Barrett feud while Ziggler gets a go with the title and continuing the rivalry with Orton. I just don't understand why if they waited this long to bring him back, they couldn't have waited another couple weeks with a surprise return on PPV.

That being said, I think he's destined for big things. The race card is a little unfounded considering there haven't been many British world title candidates. He'll definitely have a run with the title at some point. There are only so many viable heels on SD. It has to circulate to him eventually.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I see a main event push for Barrett on the horizson.

The feud between Sheamus and ADR will probably end after NoC, Orton goes to fill a movie, which means Sheamus needs a a new Bro Kick victim for the next 5 PPV's. 8*D

David Otunga main eventing? Wow, seems like Vince took Punk's words to heart and really wants to show what the B-Show is.


----------



## Warren Zevon (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



The Lady Killer said:


> *Surprised more people aren't shitting on Bryan "losing" to Ryder.*
> 
> I semi-agree with Barrett's return being a disappointment. Why bring him back on a random SD? Should've had him return at NOC, attack Sheamus, Ziggler can cash in, start a Sheamus/Barrett feud while Ziggler gets a go with the title and continuing the rivalry with Orton. I just don't understand why if they waited this long to bring him back, they couldn't have waited another couple weeks with a surprise return on PPV.
> 
> That being said, I think he's destined for big things. The race card is a little unfounded considering there haven't been many British world title candidates. He'll definitely have a run with the title at some point. There are only so many viable heels on SD. It has to circulate to him eventually.


As far as I'm concerned, that is what Daniel Bryan needs. I really liked the intensity when he voluntarily took a fall in his match with Sheamus to ignore the ref's commands, I'd take a constant DQ streak over wins if it means he's going to be making people tap.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Yeah, the psychology in the 2/3 falls match is great. I like the mean streak (and the fact that he's making people tap out), but I definitely hope he doesn't get pigeonholed into a comedy gimmick. He's far too talented for that.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Why the fuck did Wade Barrett not appear on Raw? Live crowd and better crowd! Its not like they "couldn't" fit him into the schedule of Raw, could have easily dropped the divas match or Sin Cara/Mysterio match until Smackdown.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

If Sandow gets fed to Orton I'll be disappointed.

Good to see Wade back. They should hopefully not take too much time to rebuild him back to somewhere close to where he was before his injury. The timing sucked too because he was really starting to "get" working a main event style.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Wait Wait Wait!
Brogue Kick banned? 
Return of High Cross! :hb :hb :hb


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

13 pages and no-one's asked about Barrett's "new" finisher or what his theme music was???


----------



## Rboogy (Jul 30, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

p


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

It can get tiring being on this site sometimes. There's always someone bitching about something minor.


----------



## TeamRocketGrunt (Aug 17, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

dean ambrose jobbing make's me happy


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Why would WWE waste Barrett's return on a terrible Smackdown card? He's going to be completely lost in the shuffle. What WWE should have done is made is return a surprise on Raw and had him interrupt the main event. That way, it would be a surprise and people would actually care. With this return, Barrett just looks like another heel that randomly appeared on camera again.

It is impressive that Barrett got monster heat on his return. He's the most natural heel that WWE has on roster, so hopefully WWE doesn't ruin his momentum again.


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012/SMS/Superstars *Spoilers**



Vyed said:


> A match with Orton is a push for Sandow.
> 
> Sandow fans are becoming as annoying as Bryan fans. SMDH.


This. It's a great mark of confidence for him to test him with main eventers.


----------



## NatP (Aug 9, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I only have one question... What song did Barrett return to?


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



CaptainObvious said:


> Why would WWE waste Barrett's return on a terrible Smackdown card? He's going to be completely lost in the shuffle. What WWE should have done is made is return a surprise on Raw and had him interrupt the main event. That way, it would be a surprise and people would actually care. With this return, Barrett just looks like another heel that randomly appeared on camera again.
> 
> *It is impressive that Barrett got monster heat on his return. He's the most natural heel that WWE has on roster, so hopefully WWE doesn't ruin his momentum again*.


I wouldn't call it impressive more relieving. Long absence + vignettes promoting his return plus a good mic worker really should get damn good heat. If he hadn't have got much heat there would have been a bit of work to do.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

What a waste of Barrett's return , this win does nothing for his momentum.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Come on guys, do you really think that theyare behind Barrett after having him return on fucking Smackdown against yoshi tatsu? No, they're obviously going to feed him to Ryback.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

THAT's how Barrett returns? :lol

Oh dear...


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Man what a monster push for Sheamus, they're putting the Brogue Kick over big time. 

Now he's a submission master too? LOL if he makes Alberto tap at NOC.


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

what theme did barrett use?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Jammy said:


> Man what a monster push for Sheamus, they're putting the Brogue Kick over big time.
> 
> Now he's a submission master too? LOL if he makes Alberto tap at NOC.


He needed one of those.
And it would be nice if he dropped the kick and used the High Cross again.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Hopefully Ryder goes somewhere now. Maybe a US Title shot at NOC against Cesaro.


----------



## DaftFox (Sep 5, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Jammy said:


> Man what a monster push for Sheamus, they're putting the Brogue Kick over big time.
> 
> *Now he's a submission master too?* LOL if he makes Alberto tap at NOC.


Remind you of anyone? :lol


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Looks like is going to be Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara, Cody Rhodes & The Miz for the Intercontinental Championship.

Also all this hype between tag teams goes to waste. It should have been a Four Way for the #1 Contender's for the tag titles.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



JoseBxNYC said:


> *Looks like is going to be Rey Mysterio, Sin Cara, Cody Rhodes & The Miz for the Intercontinental Championship.*
> 
> Also all this hype between tag teams goes to waste. It should have been a Four Way for the #1 Contender's for the tag titles.


Looks that way, and likeliness is Miz retains somehow and Rhodes carries on feuding with Sin Cara and Mysterio (WWE should really push the fact Cody as a heel seems to be feuding with 2 faces. It's different and he and Cara could do with a push tbh)


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Mr. Hug-It-Out ar it again!

I hope he kicks Hornswoggles head in.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

So after hyping up the fact that there were so many tag teams fighting it out for a shot at the title, they decide to repeat exactly what they did at the last PPV? The last PPV where Kofi and Truth beat the PTP for the 3rd time? I am dissapoint.


----------



## EmoKidTV (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Does Wade have a new theme ?


----------



## The 3D BluePrint. (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



EmoKidTV said:


> Does Wade have a new theme ?


Definitely hope so


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



The 3D BluePrint. said:


> Definitely hope so


He doesn't.

He actually likes his theme.. Chose it himself.. :no:


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Barrett return wasted on bullshit Smackdown. Should have been thrown into the main event picture on Raw.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Why? Cena/Punk doesn't need a third wheel. He'd get lost in the shuffle even moreso than being stuck on SD.


----------



## Cyon (Jan 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

With Daniel Bryan hugging Zack Ryder in a match and that WWE exclusive video of him being called "Mr. Hug It Out", I think it would be great if he tricked his opponents by hugging them and turning it into a belly-to-belly suplex.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Why are people shocked to see Ryder beating Regal? 

Cesaro/Gabriel from Superstars sounds awesome. Can't wait to watch it tomorrow.


----------



## Saxihype (Sep 23, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Good to have Wade back. Someone who went to the show on another forum said he had a new theme.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Saxihype said:


> Good to have Wade back. Someone who went to the show on another forum said he had a new theme.


Yeah, he's actually using a different version of "Just Don't Care Anymore".


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Regarding Barrett returning on Smackdown, I wouldn't place much importance on that in relation to the WWE's plans for him. The WWE largely views Smackdown and Raw as having separate audiences and they often use Smackdown as a testing area to gauge reception on something. They probably want to adjust Barrett's music, move set, promo style, etc. in preparation for a larger (and live) audience.

I wouldn't be surprised to see him "debut" on Raw when ready and have them act like it's happening for the first time. They did the same thing with Ryback.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

*Why is there a squash match main event?*


----------



## Pennywispain (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I don´t know if has been posted yet, but a guy in the 411mania comments said the new Barrett finisher was a discus elbow to the chin (What about Kassius Ohno? Nobody thinks about Ohno?) 

"I was at this smackdown. Wade's new finisher is a discus elbow to the chin to play off of his Barrett Barrage Bare Knuckle gimmick. Orton stayed after the dark main event signing autographs with the fans at ringside. Sheamus, Orton, Rey, Sin Cara, and Daniel Bryan got the biggest cheers of the night.

Posted By: Latinfla4 (Guest) on September 05, 2012 at 12:43 PM
Read more at http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/news/253597#KCo6XGX5KqTZ79id.99"

http://www.411mania.com/wrestling/news/253597


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Seriously? That makes NO sense. Why not just give him the fucking Big Show punch and have Big Show go back to the Chokeslam. Using an elbow has no logic whatsoever, he's not a bare elbow fighter. 

At least it's "out of nowhere", so to speak. Maybe that'll help him. I doubt it. Everything about this return just gets more wrong with every piece of info about it.

Oh, and fuck Hero.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

The Big Show punch is fucking awful. Would you really want him to have that?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Yes, because it fits with his gimmick. What's so bad about a knockout punch? It's not much different than an elbow. Maybe he doesn't have to do it exactly the same way, but it needs to be a knockout shot.

To be honest, ultimately, I don't care what his finisher is as long as he wins the world title (which, mark my words, will never, ever, happen). I just don't want all these little obstacles they're putting up in the way.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Idk, the knockout punch looks entirely too fake, much like Orton's punt. It doesn't come off as devastating when it's nothing more than a glancing blow at best. The only reason Show got it over is because of his size. Just never did much for me.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Punching combo "outta nowhere" KO should be his finish. Gives a legitamite overpowering KO feeling to it. 1-2 normal punches to the jaw followed by an uppercut. Simple but gimmick appropriate and effective.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

This wouldn't be about size, though, it would be about him knowing how to knock somebody out because he's perfected the shot.

At least there's LOGIC to it. He's using a rolling elbow now, what sense does that make? Yeah, it's a knockout but with a part of his body that has nothing to do with his gimmick, they might as well have given him the Test big boot. I'm sure he'll make it look good but that doesn't excuse the stupidity of it.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Give him Balrog's Ultra as a finisher.






Done.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Not denying that. The discus elbow seems more in line with Cesaro's gimmick. Weird.


----------



## Pennywispain (Dec 10, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I don ´t care that much about Hero/Ohno but it sounds stupid give his finisher to Barrett, and apart, a knockout punch or something like that will fit him more. Anyway, we have to wait and see if this leads to something meaningful.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



The Lady Killer said:


> Not denying that. The discus elbow seems more in line with Cesaro's gimmick. Weird.


That's actually his old partner's finisher, who's using it on NXT. I'm sure he's not happy that he'll have to change it when he gets called up to the main roster.






Fuck him though, he's boring. 8*D

Also, I'd be fine with him using Balrog's Ultra. Barrett does do a damn good headbutt.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's actually his old partner's gimmick, who's using it on NXT. I'm sure he's not happy that he'll have to change it when he gets called up to the main roster.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tbf to him he was a lot better in the videos per-Nxt I have seen. Still why has Barrett been given his finisher? Makes more sense to give him a combo of punches to finish people.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Ah, I see. Don't watch must NXT. I'm sure as he gets more comfortable in his new gimmick he'll adapt and pick up some simple nuances that round out his character. Maybe once Show is gone (hopefully soon) he'll pick up the punch.

edit - to distinguish from Show they should just give him an uppercut.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

What's the point? Show isn't leaving any time soon (though him not being on Raw for the last 2 weeks has made the show immeasurably better) and even if he was, by that point, it's pointless to change his finisher because we'll have forgotten all about these vignettes and this will be established as his finisher. It doesn't make sense to stick with something for months or even a few weeks and then change your finisher out of the blue.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Barrett's being a thief? I thought him using the black hole slam would be better for him.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I wanted a punching combo for Wade Barret.

Oh and this is his finisher, but substitute the clothesline for an elbow.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What's the point? Show isn't leaving any time soon (though him not being on Raw for the last 2 weeks has made the show immeasurably better) and even if he was, by that point, it's pointless to change his finisher because we'll have forgotten all about these vignettes and this will be established as his finisher. It doesn't make sense to stick with something for months or even a few weeks and then change your finisher out of the blue.


Doesn't have to change his finisher but he can have multiple finishers. Lots of people do.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

People still watch SD?


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I'm not worried about Barrett using an elbow. Is probably not permanent. They just did it to sell the fact that he is a fighter.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



RiZE said:


> Yeah, he's actually using a different version of "Just Don't Care Anymore".


----------



## Xios (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Vyed said:


> Sin Cara and Rey Mysterio vs. The Miz and Cody Rhodes


How much more of this Sin Cara/Rey shit? Seriously WWE doesn't know what to do with them, they better fire those ugly mask.


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

We need a ADR-Sandow-Barret stable


----------



## The Crow (Jun 18, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Didn't Wade Barrett suffer a dislocated elbow? Maybe they try to sell his healed elbow as "better working" after the injurywith that elbow finnisher, like they sold Triple H some years ago when they showed him in Terminator like videos after his injury.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



SheamusO'Shaunessy said:


> We need a ADR-Sandow-Barret stable


The world isn't ready to contain that amount of epicness.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



The Crow said:


> Didn't Wade Barrett suffer a dislocated elbow? Maybe they try to sell his healed elbow as "better working" after the injurywith that elbow finnisher, like they sold Triple H some years ago when they showed him in Terminator like videos after his injury.


Yes, he did suffer a dislocated elbow. 

And thinking about that, now I really don't like this move because he's liable to just knock it back out of place again. If he gets injured again, just....ughhh. Which for the record, I'm putting money on happening. I don't see him staying healthy, he's bound to have bad luck because he's too great not to.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

That depends on which elbow he's using. I'm almost positive that its the right elbow... He dislocated the left elbow so he should be fine.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Well, that's good.

Still, he's getting injured again just when he gets momentum again, I'm telling you. It's BOUND to happen. There's no way I can see him having a productive, successful career. He's just too good of a talent, something is gonna fuck him up.


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Well it is more likely to dislocate a joint after it has dislocated. However eblow dislocations require usually an outstretched arm, in order to bend the eblow badly and add torc. Like how it first happened when too much force/weight fell on his left arm he had outstretched to try and catch Ziggler. A closed Eblow hitting a blunt force is pretty unlikely, especially since he underwent surgery which would have screws to add extra support to the joint. I'm pretty sure the eblow finisher is not an issue, besides he probably will use his good elbow for it.

As for getting injured again, I sure hope not. However, injuries can happen at any time, so it can never be discounted.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



RiZE said:


> That depends on which elbow he's using. I'm almost positive that its the right elbow... He dislocated the left elbow so he should be fine.


Yeah, it was the left elbow he fucked up. I still remember how he slammed the mat with his right hand after he got hurt, lol.

Anyway, it's a little upsetting he isn't returning with a concrete storyline, but at least he won't be losing anytime soon.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well, that's good.
> 
> Still, he's getting injured again just when he gets momentum again, I'm telling you. It's BOUND to happen. There's no way I can see him having a productive, successful career. He's just too good of a talent, something is gonna fuck him up.


If Vince is as xenophobic as you say, he's screwed.



SummerLove said:


> Yeah, it was the left elbow he fucked up. I still remember how he slammed the mat with his right hand after he got hurt, lol.
> 
> Anyway, it's a little upsetting he isn't returning with a concrete storyline, but at least he won't be losing anytime soon.


Yeah, I thought so.

There are so many different ways they could’ve gone about it and most would’ve been a thousand times better than this.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Should've returned at NOC and attacked Sheamus. I mean, they already waited this long, what's another couple weeks?

Barrett takes out Sheamus after ADR gets owned for the 190384208th time, Ziggler cashes in on Sheamus, Barrett and Sheamus feud while Ziggler defends against Orton, continuing their fued.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I was expecting that exact scenario before the spoilers came out. 

It could still happen but it would've been better if they held off on his return until NOC.


----------



## Matt_Yoda (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Good to see Ted back in the ring, hopefully the guy has healed up well. It's pretty sad that I'm" looking more forward to superstars this week (again) than I am to Smackdown; the overall show seems pretty inconsequential this week with no real standout matches other than Cara/Rey vs. Rhodes/Miz that is, if the match got time. Looking forward to seeing Barrett again so I'll probably check that out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



> If Vince is as xenophobic as you say, he's screwed.


Is there any doubt? The evidence is there. I'm just saying, the fact that he can't stay healthy is just gonna make it worse.



> Anyway, it's a little upsetting he isn't returning with a concrete storyline, but at least he won't be losing anytime soon.


So what if he won't be losing? If all he's gonna be doing is facing jobbers, he might as well be.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

You sound so sure?

He isn't Mr. Kennedy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Yeah, not YET.

I just have a bad feeling, I'm preparing for the worst. I've seen it happen once, I'm not gonna put my guard down. Getting injured before you win the world title is a bad omen.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Do you always assume the worst so that you'll be pleasantly surprised when it doesn't turn out that way?

I mean, I'm obviously familiar with your posting style after going back and forth with you numerous times over the past 6 years, but I'm just curious why your outlook is so negative.

Kennedy got pushed despite the injuries.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

No, I always assume the worst because I genuinely think the worst is going to happen, which goes back to the Kennedy situation, but if I happen to be pleasantly surprised, it's a bonus.

If Barrett is ever lucky enough to win the world title, he'll have a secure spot, he'll have gotten to the top, he won't get released, at that point, I'll lighten up. Before then, I'm completely convinced he won't be around by the end of 2014.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I'd take solace in the fact that the SD roster is so thin - especially the heels (which is why someone as bland as ADR has been in the title match 4? straight PPVs). He'll get a chance, but probably not until sometime next year.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I don't want him to get a chance, a chance is useless, I want him to WIN. Main eventing in and of itself doesn't matter if you're not the champion. Which is all Barrett does, he just gets built up to lose to the Sheamus's of the world. He's like the 2000's version of Piper, except actually talented. He's the #1 guy out of the guys that haven't won the belt. He'll be in the mix but he won't win, which is.....pointless.

Besides, the way Sheamus is going, I don't care how thin the roster is, he's probably gonna hold the belt for the next 3 years.


----------



## bme (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Is there any doubt? The evidence is there. I'm just saying, the fact that he can't stay healthy is just gonna make it worse.
> 
> 
> 
> So what if he won't be losing? If all he's gonna be doing is facing jobbers, he might as well be.


The worst thing they can do is not put him in a feud after revamping his character.
If ADR wins the title he won't hold it for long with Ziggler cashing in his briefcase, unless they give both guys short reigns i don't see Barrett getting into the title picture still WM time.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I meant "chance" as in, a chance at holding the title. I'm not sure why you're so wrapped up in him winning a title anyway - not like they mean much anymore.

And you don't think Piper had talent? Maybe not the best worker, but his mic work was outstanding.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



The Lady Killer said:


> I meant "chance" as in, a chance at holding the title. I'm not sure why you're so wrapped up in him winning a title anyway - not like they mean much anymore.
> 
> And you don't think Piper had talent? Maybe not the best worker, but his mic work was outstanding.


They mean enough. Not as much as in the Attitude Era, but that's the only sign that the company has faith in you. If they won't put the belt on you, it means they don't view you as a top guy, which by extension means I don't view you as a top guy. I can't take people who aren't world champions seriously as competitors. I can like them, but I can't buy into the idea that they're a big deal.

Piper's mic work is the farthest thing from outstanding. He's been a bumbling, incoherent wreck his entire career. That's his whole career, just totally random, obscure, nonsensical promos like you get from your drunken uncle at Christmas dinner. You have to be on Crystal Meth to understand what the fuck he's saying. He's a notch above Ultimate Warrior in coherency.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Then again, they also throw the title on just about anyone (Khali, Swagger, Dolph for 5 seconds, etc).

Piper's mic work fit his character in the earlier parts of his career. He was supposed to come off as someone who had a screw loose. Presently, it's a little embarrassing because part of me actually believes that he isn't all there anymore.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



The Lady Killer said:


> Then again, they also throw the title on just about anyone (Khali, Swagger, Dolph for 5 seconds, etc).
> 
> Piper's mic work fit his character in the earlier parts of his career. He was supposed to come off as someone who had a screw loose. Presently, it's a little embarrassing because part of me actually believes that he isn't all there anymore.


And THAT just proves my point even further. If they'll put the title on those guys, but they WON'T put it on you, man, do they think you suck. I'm not saying that every person who wins the title is thought of by the company as a major star, but you certainly have to be champion to be one.

Whatever the case, I've always hated his mic work.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I mean I see what you're saying, but in all fairness they sometimes throw that title on guys to see how they'll hold up, or to be short-term transitional champions that will likely be forgotten so that a face doesn't drop it to another face. 

It's not like they put the belt on those guys so that they can carry the brand. They're clearly used as a middleman.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

That's all I'm asking for. Just put the belt on him, whatever their purpose is. Transitional, whatever, do not care.

.....yeah, they're not gonna do it.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

any early videos yet of smackdown or live videos?


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's all I'm asking for. Just put the belt on him, whatever their purpose is. Transitional, whatever, do not care.
> 
> .....yeah, they're not gonna do it.


Really? A transitional reign means nothing in the grand scheme of things. It doesn't even necessarily mean the company has faith in him. He'd just be a placeholder. If I was a fan of someone as much as you seem to be a fan of Barrett, I'd want more than just a meaningless "right place, right time" reign. Then again, like I said before, the titles don't mean much and are constantly overshadowed anyway.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> That's all I'm asking for. Just put the belt on him, whatever their purpose is. Transitional, whatever, do not care.
> 
> .....yeah, they're not gonna do it.


Really? I'm surprised you'd settle for that. A transitional reign means nothing in the grand scheme of things. It doesn't even necessarily mean the company has faith in him. He'd just be a placeholder. If I was a fan of someone as much as you seem to be a fan of Barrett, I'd want more than just a meaningless "right place, right time" reign. Then again, like I said before, the titles don't mean much and are constantly overshadowed anyway.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

The way I look at it, if you don't win the world title, the company is directly insulting you. Everybody they'll give a reign to is somebody who was valued enough to get a reign, maybe that doesn't count for much but it counts for something. You don't see Heath Slater winning a world title because he's not valued. The world title is the only thing that seperates Barrett from that level. Until then, he's at the bottom with that level of guy, he's NO better off.

I do want more, but I know I'm not gonna get it, so if I HAVE to settle for a short, transitional reign, fine, so be it. It's not what I really want, what I want is for him to go on a reign like CM Punk, what I want is for him to be a 10, 12, 13 time WWE Champion, etc, but he'll never get a good reign, I don't even think he'll get a transitional reign, so I'll take it. Settling for a short reign is better than settling for nothing. I don't want him to be a failure.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Makes perfect sense, and I hope you see where I'm coming from.

Even though Swagger has won a title, look at where he's at now. I'd say Barrett is far better off than Swagger despite the fact that Swagger is a former champion. Just saying titles don't necessarily lead to success. Swagger, and his title reign, are now thought of as a complete joke.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



The Lady Killer said:


> Makes perfect sense, and I hope you see where I'm coming from.
> 
> Even though Swagger has won a title, look at where he's at now. I'd say Barrett is far better off than Swagger despite the fact that Swagger is a former champion. Just saying titles don't necessarily lead to success. Swagger, and his title reign, are now thought of as a complete joke.


Doesn't matter, Jack Swagless is in the record books as a former World Heavyweight Champion, he can tell his grandchildren that he was a World Champion in the biggest wrestling company in the world, and he'd be justified, because he was. Whether it is justified or not, he got to the top of the mountain, he's achieved something hundreds if not thousands of more talented wrestlers never will. His reign wasn't even a joke reign like Dolph's, he had the belt for months, he went over future legends like Big Show, Orton, Jericho and Edge, it may well be a completely undeserved Title win, but it was a legit one.

Wade Barrett is infinitely more talented than Swagless, but as of right now, despite how much of a massive jobber he is, Swagger has had a more successful career than Barrett. I don't know about you but that fact makes me sick.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I completely understand what you're saying, and know exactly what Pyro is getting at. I guess I'm just playing devil's advocate. As of now, I'd much rather be in Barrett's shoes than Swagger's, despite Swagger's past accomplishments, solely based on the potential for future success.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

:lmao at Bryan/ Guy is insanely over


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Doesn't matter, Jack Swagless is in the record books as a former World Heavyweight Champion, he can tell his grandchildren that he was a World Champion in the biggest wrestling company in the world, and he'd be justified, because he was. Whether it is justified or not, he got to the top of the mountain, he's achieved something hundreds if not thousands of more talented wrestlers never will. His reign wasn't even a joke reign like Dolph's, he had the belt for months, he went over future legends like Big Show, Orton, Jericho and Edge, it may well be a completely undeserved Title win, but it was a legit one.
> 
> Wade Barrett is infinitely more talented than Swagless, but as of right now, despite how much of a massive jobber he is, Swagger has had a more successful career than Barrett. I don't know about you but that fact makes me sick.


This, exactly.



The Lady Killer said:


> Makes perfect sense, and I hope you see where I'm coming from.
> 
> Even though Swagger has won a title, look at where he's at now. I'd say Barrett is far better off than Swagger despite the fact that Swagger is a former champion. Just saying titles don't necessarily lead to success. Swagger, and his title reign, are now thought of as a complete joke.


But they do lead to success, they ARE success. If you're a former world champion, you don't have to do anything else for the rest of your career, you made it. You can coast for life. Hell, they won't even release you, for any reason, unless you ask for it. You have total job security.

Barrett is no better off than Swagger until he wins the title. IF he wins the title, then I can agree his career has been more successful than Swagger's because he's been booked to look better throughout it, but without the belt, all the good booking in the world means nothing. I don't care if he beats John Cena clean every week for the next 10 years, if he doesn't get the title, he means nothing and he's a bottom level guy, just like Heath Slater or Tyson Kidd. It's everything. All non world champions have the same value, 0.

Nevermind future success, Barrett could end up crippled tomorrow, and what would he have to show for it? You've got to get the world title on him so that he matters, then you can move forward once that's been dealt with.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I wouldn't say that Swagger has endless job security just because he is a former World Champ. It looks as though he's "taking a break" and is fed up with his losing streak, so maybe he'll return with a redefined character/gimmick, but before that it wouldn't have surprised me if they let him go.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Well, I say he does. Just look at Khali. They won't release him despite the fact that he can barely walk, former world champion. Case in point.

Swagger would probably be gone if he wasn't a former world champion already, and there's no other case of a former world champion being let go except for them requesting it. On the other hand, US and Intercontinental champions get fired all the time.

Regardless of job security or anything else, Barrett's career means nothing until he wins the world title. Get it on him, then do whatever.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I was going to bring up Khali, too, but I think most of the reason he's still employed is based on international appeal. He's super popular in India, though I don't know how often they tour that region. 

That being said, I can see Barrett getting a reign sometime next year. The rest of this year will be comprised of Sheamus/Ziggler/ADR/Orton, and Barrett will probably be the next heel in line. Once Sheamus drops the title I see Barrett feuding with him before moving up to the main event.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I don't even think India has a big wrestling market, I could be wrong but I don't buy that excuse. He certainly doesn't appear on television enough for that to matter. 

As for Barrett getting a title run, I just flat out don't buy it. If they didn't put it on him during Nexus they're never going to. He couldn't possibly get any more ready to hold the title, so the fact that he still hasn't won it basically spells career death. Even if they are planning it, he'll just get injured again.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

That's my point. They keep him off TV because he's awful but use him if they tour the region. I could be wrong, but just my take on it. 

Agree to disagree. It's true they royally fucked up the Nexus angle, but that doesn't mean he can't get to an even higher level and win the title then.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

He can't get to an even higher level, it's impossible. That's easily the biggest angle of the last 10 years besides Rock vs Cena. He's screwed.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Never say never. WWE comes up with crazy angles all the time, even if they don't pan out the way they're built up to be. To be honest, I don't know why I'm defending Barrett; I really don't care either way - title or no title - because the titles (especially the WHC) are so devalued it's not as important to me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Fine, maybe in 12 years he'll get 2 weeks with the title before he retires if he manages to last that long. 

That's as far as I'm willing to go. And even that is an extremely unlikely maybe.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

At least I got you to cave a little :hb

It wasn't his fault he got injured this time. It's not like he has a long history of injuries. It was a fluke. You just feel that since he's one of your favorites he'll be ridden with a curse of bad luck?


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Just watched Barrett's return on Smackdown, cut a promo saying he should be in the title picture and not being in meaningless matches and that " Wade Barrett is open for business" not sure what that means lol. Looks in good shape aswell.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



MVP_HHH_RKO said:


> Just watched Barrett's return on Smackdown, cut a promo saying he should be in the title picture and not being in meaningless matches and that " Wade Barrett is open for business" not sure what that means lol. Looks in good shape aswell.


He's right, although I'm a little apprehensive about his Title prospects considering Ziggler is Mr. MITB and they had Barrett return on a random SD to face Toshi Yatsu, it should have been a big deal, have him beat the shit out of Sheamus resulting in a cash in. The return feels underwhelming.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> He's right, although I'm a little apprehensive about his Title prospects considering Ziggler is Mr. MITB and they had Barrett return on a random SD to face Toshi Yatsu, it should have been a big deal, have him beat the shit out of Sheamus resulting in a cash in. The return feels underwhelming.


Yeah it was definatly underwhelming, it wasn't even hyped until 2 minutes before it happened. We can only hope for the best for him I suppose.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



The Lady Killer said:


> At least I got you to cave a little :hb
> 
> It wasn't his fault he got injured this time. It's not like he has a long history of injuries. It was a fluke. You just feel that since he's one of your favorites he'll be ridden with a curse of bad luck?


You didn't really, I'm completely adamant that he'll never win the title. 

Injuries are almost never the person's fault, that isn't the point. And yes, that's exactly what I'm saying.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> He's right, although I'm a little apprehensive about his Title prospects considering Ziggler is Mr. MITB and they had Barrett return on a random SD to face Toshi Yatsu, it should have been a big deal, have him beat the shit out of Sheamus resulting in a cash in. The return feels underwhelming.


 This would've been a perfect return for Wade Barrett. Barrett attacking Sheamus, and have Ziggler cash in can still happen.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Wait til it plays out. He'll likely squash some jobbers and cut promos putting himself over until the Sheamus/Ziggler stuff unfolds. I still think he'll get involved at NOC costing Sheamus the title in a post-match beatdown leading to a Ziggler cash-in. He can justify it by saying he didn't return to have meaningless matches. He came back with title aspirations. Enter: feud with Sheamus for #1 contendership.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



The Lady Killer said:


> Wait til it plays out. He'll likely squash some jobbers and cut promos putting himself over until the Sheamus/Ziggler stuff unfolds. I still think he'll get involved at NOC costing Sheamus the title in a post-match beatdown leading to a Ziggler cash-in. He can justify it by saying he didn't return to have meaningless matches. He came back with title aspirations. *Enter: feud with Sheamus for #1 contendership*.


Gee, I wonder who's gonna win that match.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

:lmao I'm not saying a word.

edit - OK yeah I will. Even though Sheamus has like a 99% win percentage this year, I still don't think they're fully set on him carrying the brand. It's exactly why Orton won't be turning.


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



The Lady Killer said:


> Wait til it plays out. He'll likely squash some jobbers and cut promos putting himself over until the Sheamus/Ziggler stuff unfolds. I still think he'll get involved at NOC costing Sheamus the title in a post-match beatdown leading to a Ziggler cash-in. He can justify it by saying he didn't return to have meaningless matches. He came back with title aspirations. Enter: feud with Sheamus for #1 contendership.


Unlikely, but possible that Dolph doesn't cash-in until after Wrestlemania. They could easy have Barrett get into the title, even by letting him win a battle royal or something.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



The Lady Killer said:


> :lmao I'm not saying a word.
> 
> edit - OK yeah I will. Even though Sheamus has like a 99% win percentage this year, I still don't think they're fully set on him carrying the brand. It's exactly why Orton won't be turning.


I think he's already the face of the brand. Orton TAPPED OUT. He admitted that another man was better than him, the top face NEVER does that.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

He's definitely the face of the brand, but Orton is still the draw/moneymaker of the brand. WWE is scared to turn Orton for fear of a drop in merch sales/ratings dip, etc. SD ratings with Sheamus at the top haven't been all that impressive. Sure, Orton tapped, but only so people believed that ADR actually had a shot of winning on his 4th shot at Sheamus' title. If he didn't get a convincing win over a huge star (who is likely still in hot water and is about to leave for movie filming), there'd be no reason to believe ADR had even the slightest chance of winning (even though he realistically doesn't, even with that victory).

and btw, Punk tapped to Bryan @ Over the Limit. Yeah, Punk isn't Cena, but he was the WWE Champ as a mega babyface.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Orton isn't a draw/moneymaker, though. His reign had the lowest numbers of last year, he got worse ratings than Christian, Bryan and Henry, 3 career midcarders. Hell, I'm willing to bet, and I admit it's going out on a limb, I'd be willing to bet if they put the title on RyBack right NOW, he would still get better ratings than Orton. He just murders anything he's associated with.

There's no ratings or merchandise worries with Orton turning heel, considering Orton can't draw a rating and virtually all of their merchandise is sold by Cena, Punk, Bryan and Mysterio, who are on Raw. The only reason Orton isn't turning heel is because they have too many heels who can't be babyfaces. Barrett is a career heel for life, will never be a face. Del Rio's gimmick in incompatible with being a babyface, same with Sandow's, Ziggler's not turning face because he's about to get a heel title reign, Miz might be able to turn but he's not in a strong enough position to, Chris Jericho just left as a babyface, he could've filled the void but he's gone, etc. On and on. If they were desperate enough, Orton would be turning.



> and btw, Punk tapped to Bryan @ Over the Limit. Yeah, Punk isn't Cena, but he was the WWE Champ as a mega babyface.


Exactly, he's not Cena, he's not THE face of the brand.

And besides, the tap out wasn't official because it happened once the match was over. Yes, he tapped, but it doesn't go in the record books, and like I said, even if it did because he's not the #1 guy.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Trust me, I realize that, but I'm looking at it through WWE's delusional frame of reference. They have quite the short-term memory when it comes to this stuff. They see crowds going apeshit for Orton so they automatically assume he's the face of the brand, and the man that should be carrying it, despite what the numbers say. They basically let Orton coast on his laurels because they are scared of letting a newer guy take the reigns.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

The Ziggler cash in ruins Barrett's chances at the WHC in the immediate future. Both Barrett and Ziggler are heels and neither are going to turn face anytime soon so they can only face Sheamus one at a time. If Ziggler/Sheamus gets into a feud, then Barrett has to wait.

Barrett is playing a character where he will destroy anyone to get to the title. That's a great heel character and it doesn't needed a feud. He should just collect wins and gather heat until Sheamus is available. Barrett will eventually win the title from Sheamus.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Xios said:


> How much more of this Sin Cara/Rey shit? Seriously WWE doesn't know what to do with them, they better fire those ugly mask.


They know what theyre doing.

1. Rey obviously cant work a full work load at all times anymore.

2. They give the kids who like Mysterio a chance to connect with Cara. Its really hard to get him over being that he cant speak English at all. Maybe hell even pick up some english from Mysterio.

3. It'll be another tag team to add to a slowly growing division and they would add prestige to the division (at least Rey would). Probably even get a run with the belts at the end of this year.

4. The title run ends with Cara turning heel which leads to a dream match at Wrestlemania 29 and allows WWE to get that stupid mask record they want so badly.

I dont see a ngative to teaming them up. Rey is about 5'4 and 160 pounds and has been working for a really long time. This is probably best for him and he'll be putting over the next big Mexican superstar in the process.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Not leaked yet?


----------



## Pasab (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

_- Mr. MITB !
- That was my father name._

Also Ziggler trolling Orton after his win by count out was pure gold. :lmao

SonoShion :


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



CaptainObvious said:


> The Ziggler cash in ruins Barrett's chances at the WHC in the immediate future. Both Barrett and Ziggler are heels and neither are going to turn face anytime soon so they can only face Sheamus one at a time. If Ziggler/Sheamus gets into a feud, then Barrett has to wait.
> 
> Barrett is playing a character where he will destroy anyone to get to the title. That's a great heel character and it doesn't needed a feud. He should just collect wins and gather heat until Sheamus is available. Barrett will eventually win the title from Sheamus.


Barrett costs Sheamus the title, and costs him the rematch. Ziggler/Sheamus doesn't have to be a feud. Sheamus can evoke his rematch clause, Barrett screws him over, Sheamus moves into a feud with Barrett and out of the title picture.

After Ziggler/Orton finish their fued, Ziggler could even turn face and feud with Barrett.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Damn they did a good job hyping the Workout Kick.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Overall thoughts: Skippable show. Nothing really of note besides two things which I won't spoil. No really great matches and too many goofy finishes. Skip it.

Full Report here: http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2012/09/wwe-smackdown-972012-review.html


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Barrett's finisher actually looks kinda legit.


----------



## Steve. (Apr 18, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Barrett's new finisher looked sweet and reminds me quite a bit of one of Ohno's elbow strikes he uses/used.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I didn't like it. Whatever, just push him harder than you ever have, it doesn't matter what his finisher is I guess.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I didn't like it. Whatever, just push him harder than you ever have, it doesn't matter what his finisher is I guess.


He made it look pretty good. Fits his change of gimmick, even if it's not a punch. He's a brawler now. Brawlers use elbows.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I don't think it looked good at all, I think it looked like shit. I'm not gonna blame him for that because the move itself flat out doesn't look good, it's weak, but nevertheless. That's all they could think of? This just goes back to what I've been saying the whole time.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Well I won't go full circle with the conversation we've had, because I'd only be repeating myself, but we'll agree to disagree.

On another topic, Ziggler continues to impress me. I think he's starting to actually get it, and seems to be more and more comfortable with his character every passing week.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Damn it looked worse than a Wasteland D:, Kassius Ohno makes them look brutal but the one Barret did sucked.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I didn't care for Wasteland so I'm actually pleased with the change.


----------



## AngeloAwesome (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Del Rio and Sandow impressed me with those promos. I knew Sandow had it, but I never expected Del Rio to pull of these kind of mic skills. I might be starting to not dislike the guy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Del Rio has always been great on the mic. It's about time people are finally starting to come around on something that's been apparent since his debut.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Barrett's elbow looked like shit, why couldn't he just use the Boss Man Slam? he delivers it well.

I also didn't like the line "Wade Barrett is open for business" What does that mean? is he gonna be taking people out for money? that's BS, he needs to be in the Title picture.

Oh and to compound things, his "new" theme is just as corny as the last one.

Anyway, once again Smackdown was the Del Rio & Sandow show, how surprising..... NAAAT!

#BoratReference


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Barrett's elbow looked like shit, why couldn't he just use the Boss Man Slam? he delivers it well.
> 
> I also didn't like the line "Wade Barrett is open for business" What does that mean? is he gonna be taking people out for money? that's BS, he needs to be in the Title picture.
> 
> Oh and to compound things, his "new" theme is just as corny as the last one.


You knew he wasn't gonna be in the title picture. When's the last time WWE made a correct decision that didn't involve Punk? I don't know why anybody would expect that, not with the fucker who's running this company.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> When's the last time WWE made a correct decision that didn't involve Punk?


Lesnar beating HHH, keeping Big Show off TV for a couple weeks, Ziggler going over Orton...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Ok, let me rephrase that. When's the last time WWE did what I want?

Ziggler beating anyone is never the correct decision, by the way. He should be jobbing on NXT.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Yeah, that one I can't answer.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Exactly.

I invest in this product as much as anyone, I ought to get what I want once in a while just like everybody else.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Well, according to your avatar, you must've gotten something you wanted, no?


----------



## EmoKidTV (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ok, let me rephrase that. When's the last time WWE did what I want?
> 
> Ziggler beating anyone is never the correct decision, by the way. He should be jobbing on NXT.


Strange coming from a Punk fan .


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



The Lady Killer said:


> Well, according to your avatar, you must've gotten something you wanted, no?


Half of the people I like are buried, two of them can't even get on tv period, one of them can't even DEBUT. Yeah, I like the fact that they finally started giving Punk his due, granted, it took everyone they valued leaving, but I want that for everyone.

With Barrett in particular it's even worse. There's no excuse for why he hasn't won the world title. No excuse, even the injury does not excuse them, it should've happened by now. When Swagger of all people is a former world champion and he isn't, that highlights the problem better than anything.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ok, let me rephrase that. When's the last time WWE did what I want?
> 
> Ziggler beating anyone is never the correct decision, by the way. He should be jobbing on NXT.





The Lady Killer said:


> Yeah, that one I can't answer.


Because whenever the WWE does something he's been screaming about for months he ignores it. Punk champ for almost a year, Christian 2 time World Champ, Sandow push. It's all a conspiracy Vince hates them they'll never be top main eventers!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Quasi Juice said:


> Because whenever the WWE does something he's been screaming about for months he ignores it. Punk champ for almost a year, Christian 2 time World Champ, Sandow push. It's all a conspiracy Vince hates them they'll never be top main eventers!


Christian was treated INEXCUSABLY bad as world champion, it took FAR longer than it should've taken, and Vince didn't even give it to him voluntarily. Don't even try to deny that. Of course I don't expect the truth out of you of all people. I'm fine with the push they're giving Sandow for now but he hasn't even gotten into midcard title contention yet.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Well it sounds like you'd need to create your own wrestling organization for that to happen. 

Looking at your list of favorites, Sandow is doing just fine considering he's still a rookie, and he's on HHH's good side. Barrett just returned from injury, and whether you choose to believe it or not, he'll get pushed hard because there really aren't other options on SD. Won't comment on Ambrose because it's silly to be upset over someone who's still in development. Who are the ones that aren't on TV? I know you like Christian, so I'm assuming he's one. Isn't he doing some TNA HOF crap? I know not to believe everything you read, but I think that's what's going on with him. At this stage of his career, he's going to be used like Jericho and put others over. He was never much more than a midcarder anyway, IMO. I know you'd disagree, but I always saw him as a Robin and not a Batman. Who are the ones that are getting buried?

edit - I thought you didn't care about the midcard titles?


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I have one more moan, SANDOW. Why in gods FUCK did they have to have him run down and get embarrassed like that? The match was over, Orton could have just done the usual cliche staredown with Ziggler and it would have been fine. Sandow running down and just getting dispatched like that made him look weak as fuck.

Totally unnecessary.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I have one more moan, SANDOW. Why in gods FUCK did they have to have him run down and get embarrassed like that? The match was over, Orton could have just done the usual cliche staredown with Ziggler and it would have been fine. Sandow running down and just getting dispatched like that made him look weak as fuck.
> 
> Totally unnecessary.


Because the WWE loves to make heels look like complete and utter fools, which is ironic given the fact that Sandow is made to be an intellectual.

Real answer: someone needed to eat an RKO to make the fans happy. They go apeshit for that move.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



The Lady Killer said:


> Because the WWE loves to make heels look like complete and utter fools, which is ironic given the fact that Sandow is made to be an intellectual.
> 
> *Real answer: someone needed to eat an RKO to make the fans happy. They go apeshit for that move*.


Have him do it to the entire roster one after the other in the dark match for all I care. Just don't make one of you brightest young prospects look like shit, I'm not overreacting, he looked like SHIT.

He deserved better, especially after that incredible promo. The countout finish was perfect, the RKO afterwards when he ran in and attacked Orton FROM BEHIND was just so fucking stupid.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

The thing is, nobody will remember that RKO. Casuals surely don't give a fuck, and that's the audience Vince cares most about. Heels always look like shit. Sandow tried to attack Orton and he paid for it. Happens to everyone.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



The Lady Killer said:


> Looking at your list of favorites, Sandow is doing just fine considering he's still a rookie, and he's on HHH's good side.


I agree, but he should be doing better.



> Barrett just returned from injury, and whether you choose to believe it or not, he'll get pushed hard because there really aren't other options on SD.


But there ARE other options. They have Del Rio, Ziggler, Orton, etc. They're not GOOD options (I say Del Rio isn't a good option because I'm just totally over this feud) but they're options. Not to mention at any time they can decide Bryan gets another shot, they can decide Kane gets another shot, they can decide Miz drops his title and gets a shot....whoever. They're not "stuck" with Barrett at all. I don't know what you constitute as "pushed hard", but no push is hard enough unless it involves winning the world title. He's been "pushed hard" before and it resulted in nothing, he achieved nothing. That's not the type of push I'm talking about and it's the only type of push he's ever getting. Like I said, Vince sees him (only because he's English, at that) as the 2012 Piper or Dibiase Sr, he's only in the big mix to job to the main eventers, never to actually win the title and become one.



> Won't comment on Ambrose because it's silly to be upset over someone who's still in development.


Why is that? He's not EVEN on NXT. Not EVEN. The only one on the entire FCW roster who isn't there. I don't want him on NXT, granted, but to not be on tv period? That's not any better. People need to see this guy, he needs exposure and he's not getting it. I'm not gonna say WHC OFF THE BAT, just get him on television.



> Who are the ones that aren't on TV? I know you like
> Christian, so I'm assuming he's one. Isn't he doing some TNA HOF crap? I know not to believe everything you read, but I think that's what's going on with him. At this stage of his career, he's going to be used like Jericho and put others over. He was never much more than a midcarder anyway, IMO. I know you'd disagree, but I always saw him as a Robin and not a Batman. Who are the ones that are getting buried?


Christian because of the TNA thing, and Alex Riley because John Cena is a fucking backstabbing snake and sabotaged his career with backstage politics.

I'll throw Barrett into the list of people getting buried along with Christian and Riley, because he essentially is. Just because you're winning doesn't mean you can't be buried. For a former IC champion, Nexus leader, etc to have his return cut from Raw and put on SmackDown where nobody's gonna see it and facing jobbers is completely beneath him. Not to mention, Del Rio is borderline because half the time he's booked great, and half the time he's booked awful. I'm not gonna say buried outright but how many times can he lose to Sheamus? It makes him look bad, I'll say that. 



> edit - I thought you didn't care about the midcard titles?


I don't think it's an accomplishment but they are a stepping stone that somebody who's coming into the company could use. They have a use, they just don't count as real accomplishments. I don't want him to win the IC title because OMG DA IC TITLE MEANS SO MUCH, I want him to win the IC title because it raises his profile and gives him SOMETHING to do until he's moved up to main event feuds, and by main event feuds, I don't mean matches with Orton and Sheamus where he runs away that just build other feuds, I'm talking about an actual drawn out issue.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Decent promo by Barrett. Gives me a little bit of hope that he won't continue being placed in boring matches like that, I think he'll be in the main event title match sometime in the next two months.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Ugh. Is like monkeys are writing Smackdown every week.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I have one more moan, SANDOW. Why in gods FUCK did they have to have him run down and get embarrassed like that? The match was over, Orton could have just done the usual cliche staredown with Ziggler and it would have been fine. Sandow running down and just getting dispatched like that made him look weak as fuck.
> 
> Totally unnecessary.


It's a written-in-stone, iron-clad rule by Vince backstage, evidently: There cannot be an episode of Smackdown without at least one RKO.

It was unnecessary in this case, though, I agree. Ultimately, though, it won't do Sandow much harm. Every heel eats an RKO eventually. As *The Lady Killer* said, to most casuals, it's just another heel foolishly fucking with Orton and paying the price.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> But there ARE other options. They have Del Rio, Ziggler, Orton, etc. They're not GOOD options (I say Del Rio isn't a good option because I'm just totally over this feud) but they're options. Not to mention at any time they can decide Bryan gets another shot, they can decide Kane gets another shot, they can decide Miz drops his title and gets a shot....whoever. They're not "stuck" with Barrett at all. I don't know what you constitute as "pushed hard", but no push is hard enough unless it involves winning the world title. He's been "pushed hard" before and it resulted in nothing, he achieved nothing. That's not the type of push I'm talking about and it's the only type of push he's ever getting. Like I said, Vince sees him (only because he's English, at that) as the 2012 Piper or Dibiase Sr, he's only in the big mix to job to the main eventers, never to actually win the title and become one.


Like I said last night, Orton likely won't turn, so that really only leaves Ziggler (who is basically guaranteed the title), and ADR, who has had plenty of opportunities and will likely shy away from the title scene once he loses to Sheamus on PPV AGAIN. Won't comment on his being English affecting his push because I completely disagree and know that you're steadfast in this belief, so any argument I put forth would be futile.



> Why is that? He's not EVEN on NXT. Not EVEN. The only one on the entire FCW roster who isn't there. I don't want him on NXT, granted, but to not be on tv period? That's not any better. People need to see this guy, he needs exposure and he's not getting it. I'm not gonna say WHC OFF THE BAT, just get him on television.


He'll probably bypass NXT.



> Christian because of the TNA thing, and Alex Riley because John Cena is a fucking backstabbing snake and sabotaged his career with backstage politics.


Riley sucks so I don't care what he's doing. Never liked the guy and probably never will. Green as green can be. I'm actually surprised you like him given your taste in wrestlers. Christian will be back in the midcard title hunt where he belongs. Not a knock on him, because I've always liked him - I've just never seen him as a staple in the main event scene.



> I'll throw Barrett into the list of people getting buried along with Christian and Riley, because he essentially is. Just because you're winning doesn't mean you can't be buried. For a former IC champion, Nexus leader, etc to have his return cut from Raw and put on SmackDown where nobody's gonna see it and facing jobbers is completely beneath him. Not to mention, Del Rio is borderline because half the time he's booked great, and half the time he's booked awful. I'm not gonna say buried outright but how many times can he lose to Sheamus? It makes him look bad, I'll say that.


I agree that ADR is booked like a roller coaster.



> I don't think it's an accomplishment but they are a stepping stone that somebody who's coming into the company could use. They have a use, they just don't count as real accomplishments. I don't want him to win the IC title because OMG DA IC TITLE MEANS SO MUCH, I want him to win the IC title because it raises his profile and gives him SOMETHING to do until he's moved up to main event feuds, and by main event feuds, I don't mean matches with Orton and Sheamus where he runs away that just build other feuds, I'm talking about an actual drawn out issue.


Santino held the US title. If I were Barrett I'd want nothing to do with it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



> Like I said last night, Orton likely won't turn, so that really only leaves Ziggler (who is basically guaranteed the title), and ADR, who has had plenty of opportunities and will likely shy away from the title scene once he loses to Sheamus on PPV AGAIN. Won't comment on his being English affecting his push because I completely disagree and know that you're steadfast in this belief, so any argument I put forth would be futile.


Orton doesn't HAVE to turn. They do big face vs face feuds all the time. Constantly. Ziggler is ahead of him, he'll be in the title picture for the next 3 or 4 months.....disgusting, and I don't think Del Rio will ever be completely removed because he's Del Rio and Vince just loves having him main event. There are other options like I mentioned. Fair enough if you don't believe Vince is a xenophobic prick, I do. There's no other reason he wouldn't have won the title by now. 



> He'll probably bypass NXT.


Just as he should. So why is he not on tv? The fact that they brought up the vastly inferior Cesaro and not him disgusts me on every possible level. It doesn't take THIS long to come up with an idea for someone.



> Riley sucks so I don't care what he's doing. Never liked the guy and probably never will. Green as green can be. I'm actually surprised you like him given your taste in wrestlers. Christian will be back in the midcard title hunt where he belongs. Not a knock on him, because I've always liked him - I've just never seen him as a staple in the main event scene.


He doesn't suck, but coming from a John Morrison fan (oh yeah, I'm going back there, you knew it was coming) I'm not surprised. Greener wrestlers than him have been pushed, who cares? This isn't a ring skills business anyway. Kennedy was pushed vehemently and Riley is Daniel Bryan compared to Kennedy (and as a sidenote, Daniel Bryan said himself he wants Riley pushed. He knows talent when he sees it.). He's charismatic, he's a great mic worker, he's marketable, the fact that he's been buried for 2 years and is still over is testament enough. Nobody else would pull off being over after that kind of a burial, save maybe Punk.

Christian should've at least gotten one GOOD title reign, regardless of what you think of him. Mark Henry did not deserve to have a longer tribute reign than Christian, that's BULL-SHIT.



> Santino held the US title. If I were Barrett I'd want nothing to do with it.


What? GOD NO I don't want Barrett near a midcard title, world title or bust, I'm talking about Sandow. And I should clarify, I mean the IC title, I don't mean the US title. It's my mistake for saying midcard title and not IC title. To be honest, I don't even know if the US title IS a mid card title anymore.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

fpalm Barrett returning on a taped smackdown and not a live raw


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Orton doesn't HAVE to turn. They do big face vs face feuds all the time. Constantly. Ziggler is ahead of him, he'll be in the title picture for the next 3 or 4 months.....disgusting, and I don't think Del Rio will ever be completely removed because he's Del Rio and Vince just loves having him main event. There are other options like I mentioned. Fair enough if you don't believe Vince is a xenophobic prick, I do. There's no other reason he wouldn't have won the title by now.


They save big face/face feuds for Mania most of the time - Cena/Rock, HHH/Taker, HBK/Taker etc. Orton/Sheamus isn't really on that level. There are only so many title chances Del Rio can get before dropping back down a level. I think NOC is do or die for him for a while.



> Just as he should. So why is he not on tv? The fact that they brought up the vastly inferior Cesaro and not him disgusts me on every possible level. It doesn't take THIS long to come up with an idea for someone.


I'd rather him debut when they're full and ready with a plan for him than just thrust him onto TV completely directionless. I understand your impatience, though.



> He doesn't suck, but coming from a John Morrison fan (oh yeah, I'm going back there, you knew it was coming) I'm not surprised. Greener wrestlers than him have been pushed, who cares? This isn't a ring skills business anyway. Kennedy was pushed vehemently and Riley is Daniel Bryan compared to Kennedy. He's charismatic, he's a great mic worker, he's marketable, the fact that he's been buried for 2 years and is still over is testament enough. Nobody else would pull off being over after that kind of a burial, save maybe Punk.
> 
> Christian should've at least gotten one GOOD title reign, regardless of what you think of him. Mark Henry did not deserve to have a longer tribute reign than Christian, that's BULL-SHIT.


Yeah, had a feeling you'd go there. I still want him back, too. :side:

Riley isn't near Kennedy's level in terms of non-wrestling talent, though. Guy just doesn't do anything for me. That's all.



> What? GOD NO I don't want Barrett near a midcard title, world title or bust, I'm talking about Sandow. And I should clarify, I mean the IC title, I don't mean the US title. It's my mistake for saying midcard title and not IC title. To be honest, I don't even know if the US title IS a mid card title anymore.


Ah, gotcha. Yeah, the US title is a complete joke. Sandow going after the IC makes more sense.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



The Lady Killer said:


> They save big face/face feuds for Mania most of the time - Cena/Rock, HHH/Taker, HBK/Taker etc. Orton/Sheamus isn't really on that level. There are only so many title chances Del Rio can get before dropping back down a level. I think NOC is do or die for him for a while.


But Del Rio will get another chance. He'll probably be RIGHT back into the scene once Sheamus beats Dolph the PPV after Dolph wins the world title and they'll do triple threats for the next 2/3 months, before putting in somebody else (who isn't Barrett). Or if they do put Barrett in, he'll job, not win the belt, and go right back to the midcard where he doesn't belong.

I still think Orton can get into the title picture ANY time he wants. I don't buy at all that they have to have a heel. Not all face vs face feuds are at Mania, see Punk vs Triple H.



> I'd rather him debut when they're full and ready with a plan for him than just thrust him onto TV completely directionless. I understand your impatience, though.


So would I. My point? GET MOVING ON THE PLAN. Seriously, it does NOT take THIS long, unless you're being lazy and not using ideas. I could have a long term storyline in place for him that could get him on tv by Monday for fucks sake.



> Yeah, had a feeling you'd go there. I still want him back, too. :side:
> 
> Riley isn't near Kennedy's level in terms of non-wrestling talent, though. Guy just doesn't do anything for me. That's all.


And I'll never understand why, but that's your thing.

I agree he's not but you were talking about greenness, not non wrestling talent. He's improved, too. He's a very good mic worker, very charismatic, has the look to be a star, there's no excuse to not use him. But since you don't like him, thank John Cena. He's the reason Riley's push was dropped. What a cancer to the business that guy is.



> Ah, gotcha. Yeah, the US title is a complete joke. Sandow going after the IC makes more sense.


Which is why I hope a face wins the IC title, because Miz has no business being IC champion now. I like Miz, I'm a fan of Miz, but it should've happened after Sandow's IC title run.


----------



## Deebow (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Who does Wade Barrett think he is, Kassius Ohno?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Deebow said:


> Who does Wade Barrett think he is, Kassius Ohno?


Yeah that's who I thought of too when he was doing those strikes.

Anyway I really liked his return and I'm glad he basically refused to have any more squash matches. I assume what he means by 'Wade Barrett being open' is that people will be able to challenge him like in a fight club.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



andersonasshole900 said:


> Yeah that's who I thought of too when he was doing those strikes.
> 
> Anyway I really liked his return and I'm glad he basically refused to have any more squash matches. I assume what he means by 'Wade Barrett being open' is that people will be able to challenge him like in a fight club.


So basically he'll win a few matches until Ryback squases him.


----------



## GreenDude88 (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



JoseBxNYC said:


> So basically he'll win a few matches until Ryback squases him.


Don't you mean push-killer Cena?

Overall SmackDown was okay. As usual the in ring action was decent enough but I just don't find myself getting particularly excited about anything happening on it. Although Barrett's return was very welcome. Enjoying his new theme too, much better than the last one.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



JoseBxNYC said:


> So basically he'll win a few matches until Ryback squases him.


The company are high on him. He was booked to win MITB at Wrestlemania until his injury happened, he's a future world champion. Hell look at the way they hyped his return.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



JoseBxNYC said:


> So basically he'll win a few matches until Ryback squases him.


That's what I've had my money on for a while. *sigh*


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



andersonasshole900 said:


> The company are high on him. He was booked to win MITB at Wrestlemania until his injury happened, he's a future world champion. Hell look at the way they hyped his return.


That was just a dirtsheet report. "He was booked to win Money in the Bank at Wrestlemania". Give me a break so was Jeff Hardy but he was suspended so they picked another winner. There was no plans of moving Money in the Bank to Mania in the first place otherwise they would have just selected another winner.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> But Del Rio will get another chance. He'll probably be RIGHT back into the scene once Sheamus beats Dolph the PPV after Dolph wins the world title and they'll do triple threats for the next 2/3 months, before putting in somebody else (who isn't Barrett). Or if they do put Barrett in, he'll job, not win the belt, and go right back to the midcard where he doesn't belong.


Perhaps. My point is that there are only a few directions they could take given the scarcity of main eventers on the roster.



> I still think Orton can get into the title picture ANY time he wants. I don't buy at all that they have to have a heel. Not all face vs face feuds are at Mania, see Punk vs Triple H.


Orton won't be winning any titles if he's filming a movie soon. That was the point of naming heel challengers, because the only viable face champ right now in Sheamus. 

Punk/HHH was only thrown together because Nash couldn't get cleared in time iirc. I don't think it was ever meant to be Punk/HHH. It was an exception. Really, it's neither here nor there, as I don't think an Orton/Sheamus face/face feud would happen.



> So would I. My point? GET MOVING ON THE PLAN. Seriously, it does NOT take THIS long, unless you're being lazy and not using ideas. I could have a long term storyline in place for him that could get him on tv by Monday for fucks sake.


Again, completely understand the impatience. I'd like to see him debut as well.



> And I'll never understand why, but that's your thing.
> 
> I agree he's not but you were talking about greenness, not non wrestling talent. He's improved, too. He's a very good mic worker, very charismatic, has the look to be a star, there's no excuse to not use him. But since you don't like him, thank John Cena. He's the reason Riley's push was dropped. What a cancer to the business that guy is.


To me, the term "green" isn't restricted to ring work. I never thought he was all that talented in general. He's just your average, run-of-the-mill midcarder. Nothing special, nothing terrible. Again, not bashing him because you like him, we just enjoy different wrestlers sometimes.



> Which is why I hope a face wins the IC title, because Miz has no business being IC champion now. I like Miz, I'm a fan of Miz, but it should've happened after Sandow's IC title run.


Miz was probably just given the title because he was returning from doing a WWE (?) movie. This reign won't mean much in the long run, and I see him dropping it somewhat soon.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



JoseBxNYC said:


> That was just a dirtsheet report. "He was booked to win Money in the Bank at Wrestlemania". Give me a break so was Jeff Hardy but he was suspended so they picked another winner. There was no plans of moving Money in the Bank to Mania in the first place otherwise they would have just selected another winner.


Even if you're right it's obvious the WWE are high on him. They have featured him rather prominently in late 2011 and early 2012. Plus they have now repackaged him with a good gimmick. They obviously want him as a top heel on Smackdown.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I'm happy Barrett is back but what in the fuck is with him stealing Kassius Ohno's gimmick and finisher? That is the ultimate form of disrespect as he just stole everything from the man, and Chris Hero should let him have it as a result.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



THANOS said:


> I'm happy Barrett is back but what in the fuck is with him stealing Kassius Ohno's gimmick and finisher? That is the ultimate form of disrespect as *he just stole everything from the man*, and Chris Hero should let him have it as a result.


Everything? the finisher steal was already a kick on the balls but could you explain more I just know Kassius for his finisher.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Great to see Wade Barrett back.


----------



## Killmonger (Oct 7, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



THANOS said:


> I'm happy Barrett is back but what in the fuck is with him stealing Kassius Ohno's *gimmick* and finisher? That is the ultimate form of disrespect as he just *stole everything from the man*, and Chris Hero should let him have it as a result.


Huh?

The only thing Barrett stole from Kassius is his finisher.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I'm not even sure that will be his main finisher. I mean sure he used it to end the match but that was just Yoshi Tatsu. I can't see it finishing off better opponents kayfabe wise.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Exactly. Is just a temporary finisher. He will either get a new one or go back to Wasteland.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I honestly hope he gets a new, more brutal finisher. The Wasteland just doesn't cut it for me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



The Lady Killer said:


> Perhaps. My point is that there are only a few directions they could take given the scarcity of main eventers on the roster.


Well, I'm confident they'll take any direction that doesn't involve him.



> Orton won't be winning any titles if he's filming a movie soon. That was the point of naming heel challengers, because the only viable face champ right now is Sheamus.


It doesn't take long to film a movie, look at how long Miz was out. 2 months. Orton will be back.



> Punk/HHH was only thrown together because Nash couldn't get cleared in time iirc. I don't think it was ever meant to be Punk/HHH. It was an exception. Really, it's neither here nor there, as I don't think an Orton/Sheamus face/face feud would happen.


I don't think they'd be against it at all. And believe me, if it comes down to that option or Barrett, they're going with that one.

And I still believe to this day that Nash injury was a work. That was booked like the typical thing that you would expect from Kevin Nash and Triple H. Nash comes in, gives Punk 15 Jackknifes, never gets what's coming to him, never puts Punk over in a match, Triple H goes over Punk for NO REASON, and Nash's only match CONVENIENTLY happens to be against Triple H, one of his best friends, who retires him. Tell me that doesn't sound like the Kliq you're familiar with.



> Miz was probably just given the title because he was returning from doing a WWE (?) movie. This reign won't mean much in the long run, and I see him dropping it somewhat soon.


My point is, it should've been later.



THANOS said:


> I'm happy Barrett is back but what in the fuck is with him stealing Kassius Ohno's gimmick and finisher? That is the ultimate form of disrespect as he just stole everything from the man, and Chris Hero should let him have it as a result.


Oh please. Chris Hero is just some mediocre low card NXT guy and Barrett has been a long term upper carder, he takes precedence. Besides, everything is stolen from everyone, and having a knock out gimmick, I guarantee you was not Hero's idea. It's a fucking basic character, he didn't invent it. And Barrett didn't just decide he was taking it either, they gave it to him. Blame Vince, the talent don't decide what their own gimmicks are. Not to mention, Barrett would beat the shit out of the guy in a confrontation, he's twice as big as him as has a fighting background.

He didn't even use the elbow the way that Ohno does FFS.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> And I still believe to this day that Nash injury was a work. That was booked like the typical thing that you would expect from Kevin Nash and Triple H. Nash comes in, gives Punk 15 Jackknifes, never gets what's coming to him, never puts Punk over in a match, Triple H goes over Punk for NO REASON, and Nash's only match CONVENIENTLY happens to be against Triple H, one of his best friends, who retires him. Tell me that doesn't sound like the Kliq you're familiar with.


Well, anything looks bad when you put it like THAT :lmao

THE KLIQ~!

I guess we'll see what happens w/Barrett and the SD title picture. I'm optimistic and I don't even care for the guy nearly as much as you. It really just boils down to our outlook on things. I've been watching for 20+ years and I've always come to believe that anything can happen. Never say never. They'll put the title on the people you'd least expect, so I wouldn't rule Barrett out. I know you still will, but oh well.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



andersonasshole900 said:


> They obviously want him as a top heel on Smackdown.


Barrett is going places because WWE didn't saddle him with a cowardly heel gimmick. That is the ultimate sign that Vince has absolutely no faith in a wrestler as a top heel as they never get over. Any talent that is given that is completely ruined within a few weeks as no one can maintain heat with that. 

With Barrett as a guy who will beat up anyone to get what he wants, he's going to be a huge heel for years to come. That is a top heel gimmick.

As for Ohno, he's absolutely terrible on NXT. Vince probably gave Barrett a similar gimmick because Ohno isn't getting near the main roster anytime soon. I doubt that he'll ever make it unless he tags with Cesaro.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



The Lady Killer said:


> Well, anything looks bad when you put it like THAT :lmao
> 
> THE KLIQ~!


I didn't "put it" any way, that's what HAPPENED. I believe it's a work because the fact that it happened the way I laid it out is completely consistent with everything we know about Kevin Nash and Triple H.



> I guess we'll see what happens w/Barrett and the SD title picture. I'm optimistic and I don't even care for the guy nearly as much as you. It really just boils down to our outlook on things. I've been watching for 20+ years and I've always come to believe that anything can happen. Never say never. They'll put the title on the people you'd least expect, so I wouldn't rule Barrett out. I know you still will, but oh well.


That's WHY you're optimistic, you don't care for him as much as I do. I've been watching for 22 years too, and maybe "anything" can happen but we've never seen an English world champion, and until we do, I have no reason to believe we're going to see it. And really, Barrett isn't somebody who's least expected to win the title, 95% of people do expect it, which in my eyes is a tell tale sign that something is sure to go wrong.



> Barrett is going places


Yeah, TNA when he's fired in 2 years...



> because WWE didn't saddle him with a cowardly heel gimmick. That is the ultimate sign that Vince has absolutely no faith in a wrestler as a top heel as they never get over. Any talent that is given that is completely ruined within a few weeks as no one can maintain heat with that.
> 
> With Barrett as a guy who will beat up anyone to get what he wants, he's going to be a huge heel for years to come. That is a top heel gimmick.


Barrett will be running away from Sheamus and Orton soon enough, every heel gimmick is a cowardly heel gimmick in WWE. BROCK LESNAR was running away from Triple H. If that isn't a telltale sign I don't know what is.

And really, Miz has a cowardly heel gimmick yet he's won every title in WWE except the WHC, which he's bound to get. I'm also willing to bet Sandow who has a cowardly heel gimmick is much better off than Barrett in 2 years and is a former MITB winner and world champion while Barrett is still jobbing out or gone.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I didn't "put it" any way, that's what HAPPENED. I believe it's a work because the fact that it happened the way I laid it out is completely consistent with everything we know about Kevin Nash and Triple H.


I know, I was joking with you...



> That's WHY you're optimistic, you don't care for him as much as I do. I've been watching for 22 years too, and maybe "anything" can happen but we've never seen an English world champion, and until we do, I have no reason to believe we're going to see it. And really, Barrett isn't somebody who's least expected to win the title, 95% of people do expect it, which in my eyes is a tell tale sign that something is sure to go wrong.


That probably is the main reason why I'm optimistic, because I'm not emotionally invested. You're right. I never denied that. Well, I hope for your sake it works out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Sorry, I didn't pick up on that. :$


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Sandow sold the RKO like a boss.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



TheGreatOne. said:


> Sandow sold the RKO like a boss.


Yeah I agree, he like flipped up into the air!


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Daniel "Heel Santino 2008" Bryan.


----------



## The GOAT One (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

There is no one with a better look in this business than Wade Barrett, the beard is just awesome. 

They should book thhe main event around him being the number one heel, he has it all. 

I didn't mind the new finisher, would like to see it a few more times though.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Barretts return was spot on. Enjoyed it.


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



The Rebel said:


> Barretts return was spot on. Enjoyed it.


Yeah it was great. As soon as he walked out it felt like a big deal, the guy definitely has a great presence about him.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I'm a fan of Barrett and liked his promo but I was underwhelmed with his in-ring return. It was probably one of the least impactful squash matches I've ever seen, and I'm not happy about him pretty much taking Kassius Ohno's finisher, hopefully he doesn't use that on a regular basis.


----------



## mDp (Jun 2, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Anybody else really enjoy the PTP/Usos/Primo & Epico match?


----------



## HiddenViolence (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



mDp said:


> Anybody else really enjoy the PTP/Usos/Primo & Epico match?


I did. It was a nice fast paced tag team match.


----------



## James1o1o (Nov 30, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I really enjoyed Barretts change in ring work, his moves no longer feel like standard weak moves.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

You kiddin me right?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Why is Josh Mathews kissing Booker's ass on this show after what happened to him? LOL at him he thinks a fine will end this and make things all sweet & dandy. He deserves whatever next Kane does to him


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

LOL at Hornswoggle making fool of that idiot Bryan


----------



## gl83 (Oct 30, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



JY57 said:


> LOL at Hornswoggle making fool of that idiot Bryan



Do all of AJ's ex-boyfriends hate Daniel Bryan or something?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



gl83 said:


> Do all of AJ's ex-boyfriends hate Daniel Bryan or something?


YES


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I liked DB getting the decision reversed. funny. not a bad match either with a funny ending.

and how awesome was the sin cara / rey mysterio tag match? 
THIS AWESOME


----------



## indeeditsme (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Skyfall said:


> I liked DB getting the decision reversed. funny. not a bad match either with a funny ending.
> 
> and how awesome was the sin cara / rey mysterio tag match?
> THIS AWESOME


I enjoyed the match.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

They book Sandow SO WELL in his matches and his promos. (Y)

I'm not even a huge fan of the guy but they're doing an awesome job with him.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

it got quiet... must be cause of Orton,Ziggler and Sandow all on the screen..it's hard to type with one hand huh fella

..don't hate cause its true


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Ziggler doesn't sound bad talking when Vickie is silent


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

impressed with Ziggler - Vickie. She didn't say a word and I really cared to hear Ziggler.


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Brye said:


> They book Sandow SO WELL in his matches and his promos. (Y)
> 
> I'm not even a huge fan of the guy but they're doing an awesome job with him.


I don't like how he runs out of the ring to the back. Makes him look cowardly. Instead he should just walk back slowly, like he is saying to his opponent I had enough of this.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I thought it was just PTP vs Epico/Primo. Wasn't expecting The Usos to be involved. Not complaining because I like seeing them


----------



## Joseph92 (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I like Darren Young's finisher.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Joseph92 said:


> I don't like how he runs out of the ring to the back. Makes him look cowardly. Instead he should just walk back slowly, like he is saying to his opponent I had enough of this.


I agree, to the point where I posted pretty much the same stuff in another thread. Maybe one time is fine, but this now at least twice. However, this is a safe push, I feel. Not pushing him to the moon like ADR then hoping it works. This kind of keeps things balanced.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

are they trying to have Ziggler cash in at NOC and have his match with Orton be a championship match?


----------



## indeeditsme (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

He is supposed to be an intellectual so while I’m ok with him running away there is a line where he stops looking smart and just looks likes a pansy. But running away from Orton makes sense….


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Barrett next...haven't read the spoilers so I'm pretty stoked.

also, did King attack Punk first?


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



indeeditsme said:


> He is supposed to be an intellectual so while I’m ok with him running away there is a line where he stops looking smart and just looks likes a pansy. But running away from Orton makes sense….


Meh, the only heel that won't run away is Triple H.


----------



## indeeditsme (Oct 4, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



JY57 said:


> are they trying to have Ziggler cash in at NOC and have his match with Orton be a championship match?


I'm thinking they put the Case on the line at NOC.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Barrett looks awesome with the beard. I like the new gimmick.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

what the fuck was that?


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Worst finisher ever lol.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Good to have this guy back and he looks better with the facial hair


----------



## Schrute_Farms (Nov 27, 2009)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

This arena is less than half full, it looks awful. What a joke.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

I prefer the suave-hair Wade Barrett.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

oh ok, a kind of cool promo. should have squeezed in "Barrage" somewhere. 

His gimmick is to be a bare knuckle fighter, like a cheap boxer? Because he didn't do anything but punches. What happens if he fights Bigshow, with the WMD? or Punk, who can make Bigshow sell his punches?


----------



## TomahawkJock (Jun 19, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Barrett is open for business? Watch fans jump on this and say "OMG, Heyman is gonna hire him!!!111


----------



## SAMCRO (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Kassius Ohno wants his finisher back Barrett.


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

wade's new theme is 10x better then i thought


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**

Barrett should have stolen the rainmaker instead of ripping off Ohno. Is Barrett's new gimmick a MMA fighter because he used zero moves!


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Heavenly Invader said:


> Barrett should have stolen the rainmaker instead of ripping off Ohno. Is Barrett's new gimmick a MMA fighter because he used zero moves!



More like an old school bare knuckle boxer.


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Heavenly Invader said:


> Barrett should have stolen the rainmaker instead of ripping off Ohno. Is Barrett's new gimmick a *MMA fighter* because he used zero moves!


They actually have moves, Barret has the move set of a generic double dragon first level enemy... of course I'm exaggerating and this was his first match with the new gimmick lets wait for other 4 matches before judging this fast.


----------



## Macho Minion (May 24, 2012)

Um... this episode of Smackdown was absolutely awful. I'm not kidding. Fucking awful.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Smackdown 9/7/2012, SMS & Superstars *Non-Spoiler Preview + Spoilers**



Schrute_Farms said:


> This arena is less than half full, it looks awful. What a joke.


Vince needs to book SD in smaller and cheaper arenas. The brand is simply not capable of holding a crowd over 8,000.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Wade Barrett's return was lack luster until he picked up the mic, now I am pumped for what he might do. Of course it was hard for him to shine because he was in the ring with Yoshi, but it is what it is. The person that really stood out on SD was Sandow, damn, the dude seems really promising right about now. The show was good imo.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

So Sandow has faced Orton & Sheamus and ran like a bitch. On Monday, he will probably face Cena and run.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

What a terrible, terrible show.

They could've thrown any random episode of Smackdown! on from the past three months and you wouldn't have known the difference.

Barret comes back in a match with Yoshi fucking Tatsu? Are you kidding me? What the fuck does "open for business" mean? Who comes up with this shit?

And wowza! David Otunga in a main event. The awfulness knows no limits.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Your


JoseBxNYC said:


> So Sandow has faced Orton & Sheamus and ran like a bitch. On Monday, he will probably face Cena and run.


 Your next world champ guys! :no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

We should be so lucky.

Nothing wrong with being a cowardly heel either, it's one of the biggest parts of the business. Which is why it's no surprise the IWC doesn't understand it.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Heavenly Invader understands it, he just hates Sandow for some reason. It's ironic, because his boy Bryan was the ultimate cowardly heel during his World Title run.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

No surprise really. Bryan marks seem to be allergic to entertainment.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Its really old school but fuck it's annoying to see. I can't take a guy seriously when he does that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You're not SUPPOSED to take him seriously, that's the whole point.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

If he's not to be taken seriously as a threat then what chance does he stands at being world champ? If he pulls antics like this during his run it'll be some embarrassing shit to see but you marks will lap it up.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I take it you never saw JBL's WWE title reign, or practically every other heel title reign. The slimy, cowardly champion who doesn't deserve to be champion (according to the storyline) is a time honored tradition.

He's still a threat. There's a difference between not being taken seriously in terms of being a comedy character and not being taken seriously in terms of being a heel. Sandow has a violent streak and will hurt people if he gets the opportunity, the fact that he runs away from the babyfaces doesn't matter, because every heel does that. It's part of building the heat.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

I bet you didn't find it embarrassing when Bryan was doing it constantly during his title run. Don't blame Sandow, blame WWE. They're the ones who feel pretty much every heel has to have a cowardly aspect to them.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Sandow is fine, he's doing great. All this little things like running away builds the character. 

Most importantly, he didn't run away from DX at the 1000th RAW, which is more significant. I'm not a massive fan of Sandow, but he's really running with his character. 

I was kinda hoping they'd do some anger management-esque skits with Sandow trying to educate the 'unwashed' wrestlers, guys like Ryback, Rider, Santino, Brodus. They'd be an unusual bunch together which will be funny, unfortunately i'm not sure those guys are skilled enough to pull off entertaining skits, as of now. Except maybe Sandow and Santino.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

JBL never ran when he had the title. He was a bully who had a stable to back him up if need be. He was a trickster but not a coward like Snadrone. And to you Nostalgia, Bryan beat all his opponents in his title defenses or ended by DQ. He never ran to the back like a coward.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL, yeah, JBL wasn't a coward. You keep thinking that.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

Why do persist in calling him Sandrone? it's the shittest insult ever.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

JBL never ran to the back like speedy Gonzalez when he had the strap! :jay2

Sandrone is a perfect insult for him. He puts me to sleep when he's in the ring.


----------



## 2K JAY (Jan 2, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> No surprise really. Bryan marks seem to be allergic to entertainment.


Bryan has been way more entertaining these past few months. I really question your tastes in "entertainment."


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Jammy said:


> I was kinda hoping they'd do some anger management-esque skits with Sandow trying to educate the 'unwashed' wrestlers, guys like Ryback, Rider, Santino, Brodus. They'd be an unusual bunch together which will be funny, unfortunately i'm not sure those guys are skilled enough to pull off entertaining skits, as of now. Except maybe Sandow and Santino.


That would be a good idea. They're bound to do a brain vs brawn feud between Sandow and Ryback somewhere down the line.



Heavenly Invader said:


> And to you Nostalgia, Bryan beat all his opponents in his title defenses or ended by DQ. He never ran to the back like a coward.


You have a selective memory then. He ran away from The Big Show, Mark Henry, Sheamus... a lot during his World Title reign. He did it too much really, but most people didn't complain because Bryan is a IWC darling and it fitted his small size.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Nostalgia said:


> That would be a good idea. They're bound to do a brain vs brawn feud between Sandow and Ryback somewhere down the line.
> 
> 
> 
> You have a selective memory then. He ran away from The Big Show, Mark Henry, Sheamus... a lot during his World Title reign. He did it too much really, but most people didn't complain because Bryan is a IWC darling and it fitted his small size.


Bryan never ran from none of his opponents in his matches. They ended in DQ or his opponent getting counted out. He was heavily protected during his run as champ. Stop fabricating things that never existed.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

A large majority of smarks enjoy Bryan, Punk, Sandow, Barrett, Ziggler, etc. They like all of them, let's pause with the 'Bryan marks' etc, because that just helps me to avoid reading what you've said.

Bryan was a mixed heel, he was cowardly, yes. Not in a way that he was scared of being beat up, he was cowardly in a way that he wanted to hold on to his WHC at all costs. That makes for a great combination, he on multiple occasions, slapped Big Show, punked Mark Henry, etc. All the while being toe to toe with them.

I must admit, during his run, I sometimes wanted to see him get smacked like the annoying gerbil gerbil he was.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jammy said:


> A large majority of smarks enjoy Bryan, Punk, Sandow, Barrett, Ziggler, etc. They like all of them, let's pause with the 'Bryan marks' etc, because that just helps me to avoid reading what you've said.
> 
> *Bryan was a mixed heel, he was cowardly, yes. Not in a way that he was scared of being beat up, he was cowardly in a way that he wanted to hold on to his WHC at all costs. That makes for a great combination, he on multiple occasions, slapped Big Show, punked Mark Henry, etc. All the while being toe to toe with them.
> *
> I must admit, during his run, I sometimes wanted to see him get smacked like the annoying gerbil gerbil he was.


Bryan was an intelligent heel, moreso than the Sandrone himself! 8*D


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Heavenly Invader said:


> If he's not to be taken seriously as a threat then what chance does he stands at being world champ? If he pulls antics like this during his run it'll be some embarrassing shit to see but you marks will lap it up.


Come'on now, i'm as big of a Daniel Bryan as you but Daniel Bryan did the exact same things that Damien Sandow is doing.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Modern said:


> Come'on now, i'm as big of a Daniel Bryan as you but Daniel Bryan did the exact same things that Damien Sandow is doing.


Not the same people though, Bryan did it against monster Henry during his peak and Big Show. Sandow is doing it against a guy who just tapped to Del Rio. 

Additionally Bryan had a reason, most of the times he did stuff like DQ, running away when the WHC was on the line, otherwise he stood toe to toe with them during promos. 

It wasn't necessary for him to run away against Orton, who is a big fan of letting new talent look good.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan can go toe to toe with Sheamus and Orton.... but Sandow can't. 8*D


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

The fact that Sandow's facing the likes of Sheamus and Orton this early in his career shows great promise for him. It also means WWE are high on him, so Heavenly Invader better get used to it. What was Bryan doing a few months into his career? He certainly wasn't facing Sheamus or Orton.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

Nostalgia said:


> The fact that Sandow's facing the likes of Sheamus and Orton this early in his career shows great promise for him. It also means WWE are high on him, so Heavenly Invader better get used to it. What was Bryan doing a few months into his career? He certainly wasn't facing Sheamus or Orton.


Bryan debuted on Raw by attacking Cena. When he was rehired, he returned to main event Summerslam, being one of the last two surviving members for his team. A month later, he beat future WWE champ, the Miz, for the US title.


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

Actually Bryan debuted on NXT Season 1 and spend the first few months of his career jobbing to everyone on the show.


----------



## Jammy (Jan 3, 2012)

Nostalgia said:


> Actually Bryan debuted on NXT Season 1 and spend the first few months on his career jobbing to everyone on the show.


If you say Sandow faced the likes of Orton and Sheamus, Bryan faced the likes of Batista and Jericho.

This is all so irrelevant.


----------

